# Other > Fun and games >  Mike's Daily Music Video

## OldMike

Here I'll post a daily music video and I invite you all to respond withe your music video of the day, all genres accepted.

I'll start the ball rolling with one of my favourites.

Patricia JANEČKOVÁ: "Les oiseaux dans la charmille" (Jacques Offenbach - Les contes d' Hoffmann)

I think it is commonly called "The Doll's Song" though I stand to be corrected if you know better.

----------

Jaquaia (18-10-19),Strugglingmum (18-10-19),Suzi (18-10-19)

----------


## Suzi

Doesn't matter how often i hear this, I love it more... 
Lin Manuel Miranda and Ben Platt - duet taking "Tonight" from Hamilton and "Found" from Dear Evan Hanson. It's absolutely stunning...

----------

Jaquaia (18-10-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

Your video put this in mind for me Mike. I absolutely adore this piece!




Don't know what the playback error is so https://youtu.be/Vf42IP__ipw


EDIT
WOW Suzi!!!! That is stunning!!!

Edit by OldMike: Correcting video playback.
Vid now works the tag started video=youtube; when it should be video=youtube_share;  :):

----------

OldMike (18-10-19),Suzi (18-10-19)

----------


## Paula

Sorry, I cant copy this so the picture appears on the post - Apple doing its usual stroppy teenager thing ..... So theres only the link

Jacqueline du Pre is, IMO, the best cellist there has every been - but developed MS and died at just 42. Such a huge loss

----------

OldMike (18-10-19),Suzi (18-10-19)

----------


## Angie

I love this song by Foreigner - I want to know what love is

----------

Strugglingmum (18-10-19)

----------


## Suzi

I've added the vid for you Paula - and I completely agree with you and adore that exact piece! 

Just wanted to add that this is an awesome thread. It's so lovely to see different genres of music all together. I love Music, always have and always will.

----------

Angie (18-10-19)

----------


## Angie

I have very very eclectic taste in music but it does depend on my mood aswell x

----------


## Strugglingmum

Angie.... love this!!! Takes me back

----------

Angie (18-10-19)

----------


## Jaquaia



----------


## Suzi

Love it Ange.. 

Jaq that's so cool!

----------

Angie (18-10-19)

----------


## Paula

> I've added the vid for you Paula - and I completely agree with you and adore that exact piece! 
> 
> Just wanted to add that this is an awesome thread. It's so lovely to see different genres of music all together. I love Music, always have and always will.


Android better in this, maybe, but Apple is the King in almost everything else  :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

fighting talk.... lol

----------


## Paula

Oh Jaq, ROSE, still breaks my heart  :=(:

----------


## Jaquaia

I know!!! Murray Gold is an amazing composer. Neil Hannon of The Divine Comedy sings that one.

----------

Suzi (18-10-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

I've loved this since the first time I saw The Fifth Element

----------

OldMike (19-10-19),Suzi (18-10-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

And this always raises goosebumps

----------

Suzi (18-10-19)

----------


## OldMike

Paula Jacqueline du Pre is one of the most expressive of cellists and it hard to find anyone who is as good though if you want a modern cellist check out Alisa Weilerstein.

I'll return later to listen to it in its entirety as it's time for tea (dinner)

Jaq Flower Duet with Anna Natrebko is brilliant especially as I fancy Anna  :(inlove):

----------

Paula (18-10-19),Suzi (18-10-19)

----------


## Paula

Whats the chances? I was watching mastermind (which I never do) and one of the specialist rounds was on Jacqueline Du Pre!

----------

Suzi (19-10-19)

----------


## Paula

Mike, thank you for the Alisa Weilerstein tip. So, so beautiful - rich and all enveloping!

----------


## OldMike

I've known this song sung by Nanci Griffith but I've found a recording of the writer and original performer of the song Kate Wolf who died in 1986, at age 44, after a long battle with leukemia.

Kate Wolf - Across the Great Divide (1981)

----------

Jaquaia (19-10-19),Suzi (19-10-19)

----------


## Jaquaia



----------

OldMike (19-10-19),Suzi (19-10-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

Here's for something different...

----------

Suzi (19-10-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

Or if you'd prefer, same song in the original Faroese

----------

OldMike (19-10-19),Suzi (19-10-19)

----------


## Paula

Absolutely incredible! Thanks, Mike, for the recommendation

----------

OldMike (19-10-19),Suzi (19-10-19)

----------


## Suzi

So many amazing pieces of music! I'm adoring this thread!  :):

----------


## OldMike

Superb Paula I've got 2 of her CD's one is the Elgar Cello concerto with if I recall Kol Nidrei on the end of the CD the other is the Dvorak Cello concerto while I was checking the spelling of Kol Nidrei I found this which I'm sure you'll love as much as me.

Jacqueline du Pre - Kol nidrei (orchestral version)



FYI Kol Nidre was written by Max Bruch

----------

Suzi (19-10-19)

----------


## Suzi

Something slightly different?

----------

OldMike (19-10-19)

----------


## Paula

Beautiful, Mike  :):

----------


## Jaquaia

This just popped into my head... #sorrynotsorry  :(giggle):

----------

OldMike (19-10-19),Suzi (20-10-19)

----------


## Paula

Should absolutely be not sorry! It got my hips moving for the first time in a week  :(rofl):

----------

Jaquaia (19-10-19),Suzi (20-10-19)

----------


## OldMike

Jaq loved James : Tomorrow and both the Eivor tracks (couldn't decide which was the best, both equally good)

Paula the Alisa Weilerstein (spelling) sonata was ace.

Suzi thought the Great Showman track was brill.

As for Gina G was that track a nil points Eurovision entry some tracks are like junk food they might not be much good but are tasty  :):

----------

Suzi (20-10-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

I love the original version. I think it's so much more haunting in her native language!

----------


## Jaquaia

I was only in year 8 when this was released!

----------

OldMike (20-10-19)

----------


## OldMike

Daily vid time it was a toss up between Philippe Jaroussky or Klaus Nomi, I've gone for the weird option  :Hedgehog: 

Klaus Nomi - The Cold Song 1981 (Purcell I think)

----------

Jaquaia (20-10-19)

----------


## Suzi

I love this, so haunting...

----------

Jaquaia (20-10-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

This was released when I was 9. Heard it all the time as my dad loves it, he's a big Beautiful South fan. I've met Dave Rotheray too, who co-wrote this with Paul Heaton. He's absolutely lovely. 

It's also the first song I ever sang at karaoke!!!

----------


## Suzi

I love the Beautiful South!  :):

----------


## Jaquaia

Me too!!! Their music has been a huge part of growing up for me. 

Suzi that song is beautiful!!!

----------


## Suzi

I think so, she was on the voice years ago and that's from her first album, which is phenomenal... I love her!

----------


## Paula

You were 9 .......

----------


## Jaquaia

Erm... yes..

----------


## OldMike

I was 9 once way back in 1956  :(giggle):  and apparently this was in the charts that year.

Teresa Brewer - Bo Weevil



Thank me later  :(giggle):

----------

Suzi (20-10-19)

----------


## Jarre

A little diversion to game music Shadowbringers from the world record holding MMO Final fanatasy XIV expansion (and what I play) the final boss

----------

Jaquaia (20-10-19),OldMike (20-10-19),Suzi (20-10-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

Game music reminded me of this from Silent Hill Homecoming

----------

Suzi (20-10-19)

----------


## Suzi

I adore this song by Tom Walker (even if my girls do think he sounds a bit like Kermit the Frog)... So, thought I'd share this version with Eminem..

----------

Jaquaia (21-10-19),OldMike (21-10-19)

----------


## Paula

Beautiful, Suzi, tho I get the Kermit thing lol

----------

Suzi (21-10-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

Sorry, but I can see the resemblance  :(giggle):

----------

Suzi (21-10-19)

----------


## OldMike

Love that song, sounds like Kermit the frog, get outta here K e r m i t the frog nah unless Kermit was doing an impression of Tom Walker  :(giggle): 

Hades theme from FFXIV was ace.

I used to groove to this back in the day.

Billy Idol - White Wedding (extended mix)

----------

Angie (21-10-19),Suzi (21-10-19)

----------


## Jarre

I am in an easy listening mode relaxing from a long day (10 hours >.<) just glad not going to Swindon tomorrow. From the same game but this is a live performance from This years japanese fan festival from a japanese song for the area of Shirigani "Crimson Sunset"

----------

OldMike (22-10-19),Suzi (22-10-19)

----------


## OldMike

A classic track from back when the guitar ruled  :Rock: 

Dire Straits - Sultans Of Swing (Alchemy Live)

----------

Suzi (23-10-19)

----------


## Jarre

A classic, I have the Alchemy live album on vinyl!

hmm what to pick today... How about a bit of Yes.

----------

Suzi (23-10-19)

----------


## Suzi

I love the story of this song - did you know that all the lyrics are just newspaper headlines from that year?

----------

OldMike (23-10-19)

----------


## OldMike

Jarre I recognise Rick Wakeman on keyboards and Jon Anderson lead vocals not sure who else is in there. Back in the days when prog rock ruled everyone raved over "Yes" though looking back they don't appear as good as they did at the time (or is it me getting old  :O:  )

Suzi I like Billy Joel but wasn't aware of the story behind We Didn't Start the Fire, liked it, thanks.

I'm going to base my daily video on yours Suzi so without further ado I give you Stevie Nicks  :(inlove):  - Fire Burning

----------

Suzi (23-10-19)

----------


## Paula

Something a little longer. Whether you like his music or not, possibly the best singer/songwriter of his generation

----------

OldMike (23-10-19),Suzi (23-10-19)

----------


## Suzi

Oh I think he's amazing! This STILL gives me goosebumps!

----------

Paula (23-10-19)

----------


## Paula

Pah, Android is better on just this itsy bitsy little thing. Apples better on absolutely everything else! (Thanks btw, babe  :O: )

----------


## Suzi

Pfft, android all the way for me and my house!  :):

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------


## OldMike

> Pah, Android is better on just this itsy bitsy little thing. Apples better on absolutely everything else! (Thanks btw, babe )


I'm a Windows PC dude you can keep you iMac, iphone, iWhatever as far as mobiles I've got an Android device.

Gary Barlow rox  :Rock:

----------

Paula (23-10-19),Suzi (23-10-19)

----------


## Jarre

I am bilingual, iphone at home, pc at home, pc laptop at home macbook at work.

On the theme with Stevie Nix how about Fleetwood Mac, The chain

----------

OldMike (24-10-19),Suzi (24-10-19)

----------


## Angie

Pat Benetar is another I like

----------

OldMike (24-10-19),Suzi (24-10-19)

----------


## Suzi

Love this...

----------


## OldMike

These guys have been one of my FB likes/following for ages and they post some brill pics (IMHO) they're from Sweden.

Spiritual Fantasy song Emerald Heart (Enchanted Duo)



PS. I'll listen to A Great big World before I zoom downstairs to have some quiche.
Edit:
Wow love it "A Great Big World & Christina Aguilera - Say Something (Official Video)" so powerful  :(inlove):  thanks for posting Suzi  :Panda:

----------

Suzi (24-10-19)

----------


## Suzi

That's really cool! Thanks for posting Mike!

----------


## OldMike

Inspired by Suzi's posting on the daily "drink eat, meds" thread of Lucifer - Sinnerman I give you Nina Simone and Sinnerman.




Which do prefer Lucifer or Nina, I'm in Nina's camp.

----------

Paula (26-10-19),Suzi (26-10-19)

----------


## OldMike

Johnny Nash - There Are More Questions Than Answers (I adore this)

Lyrics
_
Chorus
There are more questions than answers
Pictures in my mind I will not show
There are more questions than answers
And the more I find out the less I know
Yeah the more I find out the less I know

I've asked the question time and time again
Why is there so little love among men?
But what is life?
How do we live?
What should we take and how much should we give?

Chorus

Oh what is life?
How do we live?
Oh what should we take and how much should we give?

Chorus
_

----------

Suzi (26-10-19)

----------


## Paula

Inspired by Suzis Daily reminder thread and the AWESOME Alanis Morissette - something a bit different  :O:

----------

Suzi (26-10-19)

----------


## Suzi

That's awesome!  :):

----------


## Jarre

I still think this is more emotional than the original - Sound of silence.

----------

Suzi (26-10-19)

----------


## Suzi

That version gives me goosebumps, definitely my favourite!  :):

----------


## OldMike

My fav version of The Sound of Silence too  :Rock:  thanks Jarre.

----------


## Jarre

This is something special lots of famous names but it showcases near the end how good a guitarist Prince was, msot of his songs were "pop music" but he could shred and give anyone a running as seen here. Oh and I want his hat!


Solo starts at 3 minutes 25

----------

OldMike (28-10-19),Suzi (28-10-19)

----------


## OldMike

Jarre Prince was such a talent and is sadly missed, he certainly plays that guitar like a master  :Rock: 

My daily video Evanescence - Bring Me To Life

----------

Suzi (28-10-19)

----------


## Suzi

OOOO I LOVE Amy Lee! I think she's amazing! 

I adore this one...

----------

OldMike (29-10-19)

----------


## OldMike

Today I'm going for this Nina Hagen - Fever (Burghausen 2004) and what a smoldering performance it is too.

----------

Suzi (30-10-19)

----------


## OldMike

I'm rockin' it with my daily video.

Stray Cats - Rock this town LIVE

----------

Suzi (30-10-19)

----------


## Suzi

Something slightly different? An oldie but a really goodie!

----------

OldMike (30-10-19)

----------


## Angie

I love P!nk and this song

----------


## Paula

I love everything P!nk has ever done, but this is my absolute favourite (gets me all emotional)

----------

OldMike (30-10-19)

----------


## OldMike

Culture Club good as always.

Two superb tracks from Pink, she's head and shoulders above anybody else around these days (IMO), thanks ladies.

----------


## Jaquaia

Playing with alexa and currently listening to this. Not listened to it in a couple of years but still remember every word!

----------

OldMike (01-11-19)

----------


## Suzi

So strange that came up on my playlist earlier!  :):

----------


## OldMike

Not my usual fare, this popped up on my YouTube list so I'll throw it on the platter and give it a whirl.

Paloma Faith - Never Tear Us Apart

----------


## Jaquaia

You reminded me of this

----------

OldMike (01-11-19)

----------


## Suzi

This is my favourite......
(H sings it amazingly)

----------

Jaquaia (01-11-19),OldMike (01-11-19)

----------


## Suzi

I've been listening to some of the tracks on the new BBC Children in Need album which is brilliant... 

This however made me cry. It's so vulnerable and beautiful.... I adore Helena Bonham Carter anyway, but this is stunning..

----------


## Paula

Did you watch the programme? Jodie Whittaker almost couldnt get through it as she dedicated hers to her young nephew that passed. Broke my heart ....

Adrian Lester did everything on his - something like 28 layers inc beatbox. Incredible!

----------


## Suzi

I did! I loved the vulnerability of the stars who are just so amazing and who I adore.... It was so lovely to see them all so humble and so moved... .

----------

Paula (02-11-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

Actually prefer this to Nothing campares...

----------

OldMike (01-11-19),Suzi (01-11-19)

----------


## OldMike

I've gone for a golden oldie today.

Harry Belafonte,Jamaica Farewell,live

----------

Suzi (02-11-19)

----------


## Suzi

I went with a song that has the most beautiful lyrics...

----------

OldMike (03-11-19)

----------


## OldMike

Today I've gone for a beautiful song but sung in German rather than English.

Ute Lemper - Sag mir, wo die Blumen sind (Where have all the flowers gone) complete with over the top presentation.

----------


## Jaquaia

This is my ring tone!

----------


## Suzi

Ben set mine......

----------

OldMike (03-11-19)

----------


## Suzi

OOO this has just come on an old playlist and I'd completely forgotten how much I love it!

----------

OldMike (03-11-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

:(rofl):  :(rofl):  :(rofl): 

Love the Flying Pickets version!

----------


## Suzi

And me! It's turning out to be a good youtube play thing!

----------

OldMike (03-11-19)

----------


## OldMike

Jaq my ring tone is just "ring, ring"

Suzi the Arnold Rimmer Song is just pants wettingly  :(rofl): 

Flying Pickets is AWESOME

Don't call me Al because... cue video.

The Ting Tings - That's Not My Name



Call me Mike  :O:

----------

Suzi (03-11-19)

----------


## Suzi

Love it!  :):

----------


## Paula

Rediscovering my love for this lot!

----------

Suzi (03-11-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

They're one of my favourite bands!

----------


## OldMike

Today I'm going punk so I give you John Lydon ex Sex Pistols and lead singer of Public Image.

Public Image Ltd - Rise (12"Version) (1986/ 2013)



Well I needed that to get me in the mood to brave the wet on the way to lunch  :Rock:

----------

Suzi (04-11-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

So underrated

----------

OldMike (04-11-19),Suzi (04-11-19)

----------


## Paula

I love Lady Antebellum for their storytelling, and for the real life in their music

----------

OldMike (04-11-19),Suzi (04-11-19)

----------


## Suzi

Just want to say that I'm loving the music in this thread!  :):

----------


## OldMike

Beautiful South another beautiful track thanks Jaq.

For some reason Lady Antebellum never floats my boat.

Edit:
Though sitting down and listening to this track I may have to reappraise my opinion, yup my boat is floating now, aren't I fickle  :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

I thought theyd be up your street, Mike, so Im glad youre revising your thoughts on the matter  :O:

----------


## Jaquaia

Can't get enough of this  :(inlove):

----------

OldMike (04-11-19),Suzi (04-11-19)

----------


## Suzi

I can't either. I have the album on when I'm needing to calm or concentrate... never ceases to amaze me how much it works...

----------

Jaquaia (04-11-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

I've broken Alexa and somehow have her stuck on repeat. No idea how I've done it but I love that song so much!

----------


## Suzi

Imagine if it had been Daphne and Celeste?!

----------


## Jaquaia

I would have been screaming at Alexa to switch off  :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  :(rofl):  :(rofl): 

How are you today love?

----------


## OldMike

I love that piece too  :(inlove):

----------


## Jaquaia

My current listen. I bought the album on the strength of this song!

----------

OldMike (05-11-19)

----------


## Jarre

A rare live performance of Damed if I do by the Alan Parsons Project (Alan Parsons is a recording engineer and was the engineer who worked on Pink Floyds record breaking album Dark side of the moon.)

----------

OldMike (05-11-19)

----------


## OldMike

For me today it is Lady Antebellum  :Rock: 

Lady Antebellum - Need You Now (Official Music Video)

----------

Jaquaia (05-11-19)

----------


## Paula

Ha! I knew youd be converted  :(rofl):

----------

OldMike (05-11-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

Love that one!

I am currently listening to St Etienne so will share my favourite

----------


## OldMike

Great track Jaq  :): 

On "Saxophone Day" it has to be...

Just the Two of Us - The Quadraphonnes

----------

Suzi (06-11-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

That great track Mike is an absolute pain in the arse for me to get Alexa to play!!!

----------


## Suzi

A ADORE the sound of a sax... These are two of my fav pieces with sax solos..

----------

Paula (06-11-19)

----------


## Suzi

And this...

----------


## OldMike

Baker Street is a classic, got it on vinyl if I recall.

The Last Night of the World - Miss Saigon Original Cast, don't know this one, it is beautiful thanks for sharing Suzi.

----------

Suzi (06-11-19)

----------


## OldMike

Raining again, do I need to build an ark!? Are we on the Eve of Destruction.

Barry McGuire - Eve Of Destruction



Sad to say it is still as true today as it was way back in 1965 when this was a big hit.

Remember guys there is still a lot of good people in this world and I shall return with something more upbeat later.

----------

Suzi (07-11-19)

----------


## OldMike

As promised a magnificently evocative piece (IMO) and a stunning video too.

Jean Sibelius - Finlandia

----------

Suzi (07-11-19)

----------


## Suzi

I've shared this before, but I make no apologies - I think this is one of the best cover of a Cher song I've ever heard....

----------

OldMike (07-11-19)

----------


## Suzi

F has just shared this with me as her "favourite love song ever".....

----------

OldMike (09-11-19)

----------


## Paula

Wow! Adam Lambert must have been nervous performing that in front of Cher. It was beautiful

This was playing in the car earlier, Jess was mortified at Si and I singing every word  :(giggle):

----------

OldMike (09-11-19),Suzi (09-11-19)

----------


## OldMike

Not another song about Love - Hollywood Ending, good choice from Fern.

Monteverdi - Pur Ti Miro (I gaze at you) for cello quartet - The 4cellists

----------


## Paula

Mike, that was beautiful. Thank you

----------

OldMike (09-11-19),Suzi (09-11-19)

----------


## OldMike

> Mike, that was beautiful. Thank you


I thought you'd like it, it is normally sung as duet but I was looking for something different, there is a version with Joshua Bell (violin) a cello and orchestra which is brilliant then I came across a version for four cellos which I adored.

----------

Paula (09-11-19),Suzi (09-11-19)

----------


## Suzi

Paula, that's a classic!  :):  
That was beautiful. Thank you Mike

This is one of my favourites....

----------

OldMike (09-11-19)

----------


## OldMike

Lovely track Suzi, I'm just toddling off to the video challenge to see how that is going.

----------

Suzi (09-11-19)

----------


## OldMike

Pradogrande Rivers of Babylon




You know the words, so hope you're singing along at home  :Rock:

----------


## Suzi

That's so much fun!

----------

OldMike (12-11-19)

----------


## OldMike

Today I've gone for a Bach Chaconne, Partita No. 2 in D minor BWV 1004 originally composed for a violin (probably solo) but transcribed for four cellos.

Bach Chaconne for Four Cellos - Cleveland Institute of Music Faculty Recital (02/06/15)
_Brian Thornton, Cleveland Orchestra Member
Jennifer Son, Student guest artist
Jared Blajian, Student guest artist
Melissa Kraut, Faculty Cleveland Institute of Music_

----------


## Suzi

Beautiful...  

Can you hit this high note?

----------

Jaquaia (12-11-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

Love that song Suzi!!!

Sticking with nostalgia

----------

Suzi (12-11-19)

----------


## Suzi

Haven't heard that for years!

----------


## Jaquaia

I often have periods where I listen to nothing but 90s music!

I want to walk down the aisle to this

----------


## Paula

I did walk down the aisle to that - first time. I agree, its beautiful

----------


## Suzi

So lovely!

----------


## OldMike

Canon in D by the Brooklyn Duo they are on my YouTube subscribed list, beautiful thanks Jaq

Will listen to the rest of the videos later  :):

----------


## Paula

Interesting version of this, especially the end ......

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...8F0CwU_LkMSRvp

----------


## OldMike

> Interesting version of this, especially the end ......
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...8F0CwU_LkMSRvp


Not quite sure which video this addresses as it is a list of 83 videos, is it 2CELLOS - Thunderstruck (first on the list) in which case it is epic  :Rock:

----------


## OldMike

Something a bit different today.

Who needs the Who when you've got these guys  :(giggle): 

Pinball Wizard - The Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain - BBC Proms

----------


## Paula

> Not quite sure which video this addresses as it is a list of 83 videos, is it 2CELLOS - Thunderstruck (first on the list) in which case it is epic


Ah, specifically meant The Show Must go On 

https://youtu.be/L051v3NC0F4

----------


## OldMike

Epic Paula like the end of the world set to music.

----------


## Suzi

A classic...

----------

OldMike (14-11-19)

----------


## OldMike

I've got the CD Chaleur Humaine by Christine and The Queens currently in my player and love this track.

Christine and The Queens - Science Fiction

----------


## Suzi

Love this one...

----------

Jaquaia (16-11-19),OldMike (14-11-19)

----------


## OldMike

Whaddy want, we wanna da Hooters, well here they are.

The Hooters - And We Danced (Official Video)

----------


## Suzi

I came across this and think it's beautiful...

----------

OldMike (16-11-19)

----------


## Paula

Stunning - shame about the keyboard player but the violinist was lovely

https://www.facebook.com/quotesandsa...312534?sfns=mo

Suzi, I havenÂt heard that in ages. Gorgeous!

----------

OldMike (16-11-19),Suzi (15-11-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

Keep an eye open for Johnny Vegas  :O:

----------

OldMike (16-11-19),Suzi (15-11-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

So the video for this one was filmed down the street Paul Abbott lived while he lived in Hull. And only 2 streets up from where I lived at uni!

----------

OldMike (16-11-19),Suzi (15-11-19)

----------


## Paula

> So the video for this one was filmed down the street Paul Abbott lived while he lived in Hull. And only 2 streets up from where I lived at uni!


Ive not heard that - loved it!

----------


## Jaquaia



----------

OldMike (17-11-19)

----------


## OldMike

Lovely track Jaq.

I've gone gothic today.

OMNIMAR - Out Of My Life (Official Video)

----------


## Suzi

I went classic  :O:

----------

OldMike (18-11-19)

----------


## Suzi

Found this little gem this morning...

----------

OldMike (18-11-19)

----------


## Paula

Hansen are amazing, and highly underrated

----------


## Suzi

They really are so much better than Mmmm bop

----------


## Paula

Even mmmbop was redeemed

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GPf...&feature=share

----------

OldMike (18-11-19),Suzi (19-11-19)

----------


## OldMike

Some feel good music (IMO), 'njoy

Teach Your Children | Playing For Change Band | Live in Brazil



Edit: I was a mahooosive Manfred Mann fan way back when it was cool to say groovy.

----------


## OldMike

Way back when England ruled the world on the football field, these guys were rocking it.

The Ventures - Wipeout live in Japan 1966

----------



----------


## Mira

Thanks for posting this Mike. I did like the music of that year better then that final  :):

----------

OldMike (19-11-19)

----------


## Suzi

Always love this one...

----------

OldMike (19-11-19)

----------


## OldMike

Nice choice Suzi, today I'm going retro.

La Bamba | Playing For Change | Song Around The World

----------

Suzi (20-11-19)

----------


## Suzi

I love this... Amazing tunage  :O:

----------

OldMike (22-11-19)

----------


## Suzi

Heard this classic today, not heard it in years - but it's an ear weasel, so I thought I'd share so I wasn't the only one walking around humming it...

----------


## OldMike

That video by Evanesence gave me the chills so dramatic nice choonage  :(party): 

John Farnam - You're the voice I had this on tape sung by a woman (can't remember who), ear weasel I've never had weasel in my ear but then I've only got small ears  :(giggle): 

Here's my daily offering.

I've got the Music in me - KiNK

----------

Suzi (22-11-19)

----------


## OldMike

Hot off the press for you frozen fans.

#Frozen2 #IntoTheUnknown #IdinaMenzel
Idina Menzel, AURORA - Into the Unknown (From "Frozen 2"/Lyric Video)

----------

Suzi (23-11-19)

----------


## Paula

I may have posted this before but Im not sorry  :O: . Hes been on my mind a lot recently so heres a beautiful, live version of my all time favourite George Michael song - Different Corner

----------

OldMike (23-11-19)

----------


## Suzi

A new version of an old classic (but I have a soft spot for Amy Lee so I think it's amazing..)

----------

OldMike (24-11-19)

----------


## OldMike

That was lovely Paula, post George Michael as often as you want  :(nod):

----------

Paula (23-11-19)

----------


## OldMike

A blast from the past.

Pat Benatar - We Belong (Official Video)

----------

Suzi (24-11-19)

----------


## Suzi

Have to share this, Marc's a huge fan of both Evanescence and Fleetwood Mac. He was impressed, but neither of us can understand why they haven't put in the iconic guitar bit.... Thoughts?

----------


## Suzi

I've seen this today. It's done by Project Ceasefire which has been set up to allow the families of those who have been affected by knife crime, gun crime and gang crime to be able to speak with one voice..

----------

OldMike (27-11-19)

----------


## Paula

That gave me goosebumps  :(:

----------


## Suzi

It did me too.... I'm glad you loved it.

----------


## Suzi

Mike! Mike! Mike! I thought you'd love this!

----------


## OldMike

Spot on there Suzi I loved it  :(party): 

Right back at ya something you'll love too.

P!nk - Try (The Truth About Love - Live From Los Angeles)

----------


## Suzi

Oh yes, you know me so well! I adored it!

----------


## Paula

We all know how I love a good flash mob  :):

----------


## OldMike

That was lovely got my groove on there Paula.

Knowing your love of flash mobs and because you're our very special Princess taaa daaa I give you:

Sensationeller Flashmob Music" mit Mr. Music - John Miles himself in Landau

----------


## Paula

Oooo Mike, a flash mob _and_ cellos, you do spoil me  :):

----------


## Suzi

Those were both brilliant!

----------


## OldMike

A bluesy version of Honky Tonk woman is my offering for today.

Honky Tonk Women | Playing For Change | Live Outside

----------


## Suzi

OO nice!

I'm going to share one of the worst covers of a song I've heard!

----------


## Paula

Oh dear God, Suzi, I can never unhear that!

----------


## OldMike

Suzi that song was terrible, nay the pits like the gaseous eruption from the bowels of Satan.

Quick get me the antidote before it is too late, ah this'll do.

He's Arnold Rimmer Xtended version

----------


## Suzi

ROFL LOVE it!  :): 

I'd apologise for the Shatner, but actually I thought it was about time someone else heard it!  :):  It is truly special  :O:

----------

OldMike (04-12-19)

----------


## OldMike

Some languid bluesy guitar is on the cards today.

Snowy White - Midnight Blues

----------

Suzi (04-12-19)

----------


## Paula

Joy to the World - tick
Best a cappella group in the world - tick  :):

----------


## OldMike

> Joy to the World - tick
> Best a cappella group in the world - tick


Agreed  :(nod): 

I'll add a modern (I think) Xmas song here by Pentatonix.

[Official Video] Mary, Did You Know? - Pentatonix

----------


## Suzi

Completely agree!

----------

OldMike (06-12-19)

----------


## magie06

I love the Christmas links. Please keep it up.

----------


## OldMike

Love the Piano Guys thanks Suzi.

Did Schubert write the music for this version of Ave Maria? Just asking you musicologists out there.

----------


## Suzi

Yes that's the Schubert version, beautiful I think  :O:

----------

OldMike (06-12-19)

----------


## OldMike

Something a bit different today.

The FIFTH Element - Tolkyn Zabirova



Not sure what the "Fifth Element" is, is it just a song or from a movie or video game, I'm sure you guys will fill me in, else I'll have to call on Mr Google  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Mike!!!!! I was searching for an inspirational piece of music for my daily reminders thread and look what I found?! Tell me you see it too and it's not just some hideous nightmare?

----------


## OldMike

Suzi it WAS a hideous nightmare  :(giggle): 

After that hope you sleep well and have happy dreams and perhaps dream of the angels singing this.

In the bleak midwinter, by Gustav Holst (1874-1934) - Quire Cleveland (sic)

----------

magie06 (09-12-19),Suzi (09-12-19)

----------


## Paula

Suzi, I can never unsee that ...

----------


## Suzi

I know! Someone has too much time on their hands...

----------


## Suzi

I feel like I need to redeem my reputation for amazing video sharing....

----------

OldMike (12-12-19)

----------


## Suzi

Just leaving this one here

----------

OldMike (12-12-19)

----------


## Paula

Wow! Honestly, who ever needs to listen to any other instrument than the cello?

----------

OldMike (12-12-19)

----------


## Suzi

I do love the cello!

----------


## Suzi

OK I ADORE this song. It's one of my favourites and normally brings tears to my eyes - Now I've heard somewhere between 50 and 100 (ish) versions of this and this has just completely blown me away...

----------


## Paula

Hes amazing

----------

Suzi (12-12-19)

----------


## OldMike

Just catching up on the daily videos, you've redeemed yourself Suzi two brill Piano Guys videos  :(party): 




> Wow! Honestly, who ever needs to listen to any other instrument than the cello?


Sometimes a cello just isn't enough and you need some something with a bit more gravitas and a lot more portable  :O: 

Zigeunerweisen by Pablo Sarasate - Lauren Pierce & Andy Bell



PS. I luv da cello  :(party):

----------


## Paula

Aaarrrrgggh Mike my poor ears!!!

----------


## OldMike

> Aaarrrrgggh Mike my poor ears!!!


Everyone loves guitars and cellos so here's a Mozart mash up which I liked  :O:  so here you go.

Mozart - Metallica (Symphony No. 40 - Enter Sandman : MOZART HEROES [OFFICIAL VIDEO]

----------


## Paula

Now THAT was awesome!

----------

OldMike (12-12-19)

----------


## Suzi

That was awesome, not so keen on your first lol...

----------


## Paula

Beautiful  :(inlove):

----------


## Suzi

Truly beautiful Paula... Do you still play?

----------


## OldMike

I love Alisa Weilerstein that track was sheer heaven thanks for sharing.

Edit: In the interest of conserving data usage I thought I'd best append my video here  :O: 

I find this very emotional, and who best to play it than one of the best cellists ever Jacqueline Du Pré  :(inlove): 

Jacqueline Du Pré - Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47

----------

Paula (13-12-19)

----------


## Paula

> Truly beautiful Paula... Do you still play?


No, I stopped when i was pregnant with Katie and the size of a house and never picked it back up. Oh and  :P:  as usual for your edit  :O: 

Mike, surely _the_ best cellist of all time?

----------


## Suzi

Have you never thought of picking it back up?

----------


## Paula

Sometimes, but there always seemed a good reason not to

----------


## Suzi

You can always do it in the future...

----------


## OldMike

> No, I stopped when i was pregnant with Katie and the size of a house and never picked it back up. Oh and  as usual for your edit 
> 
> Mike, surely _the_ best cellist of all time?


Probably  :O: 

Today I've gone for the beautiful tones of Loreena McKennitt and the song Caravanserai

----------


## Paula

Very, very few get covers of ABBA right but this cover by Cher completely blew me away

https://youtu.be/JURip9xV2L4

----------


## Suzi

I agree! Love Mamma Mia! 

Love this - be warned it is emotional. The back story made me cry. It's what he would have said to his aunt before she took her own life. I've debated about posting it, but it's beautiful...

----------


## OldMike

Very emotional, thanks for sharing Suzi  :Panda:

----------


## Paula

I keep meaning to listen to that but am just too emotional atm. But I will, soon  :):

----------


## Suzi

You're welcome. Paula - no rush. It's beautiful.

----------


## Paula

Strangely satisfying  :):

----------


## Suzi

That's just odd! Someone has too much time on their hands!!

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

Some of the years on this made me think! All a capella too!  :):

----------


## OldMike

I'm sure some brides of train enthusiasts have walked down the aisle to that version of Pachelbel's Canon IMO oddly irritating  :(giggle): 

Edit:
Suzi nice Xmas choice, here's my Xmas offering.

The Twelve Days of Christmas Confusion - Angel City Chorale

----------


## Paula

Mike that was brilliant!

Suzi, How Great Thou Art always makes me sob. Thank you

----------

OldMike (16-12-19),Suzi (16-12-19)

----------


## Suzi

This made me laugh today...

----------


## OldMike

I've heard this before, very clever and amusing thanks for making me laugh  :(giggle):   :(party): 

"Young and sweet only 43" *snickers*

----------


## Suzi

I giggled at that too! I loved it! Ben seemed to like it too!  :):

----------


## OldMike

Love these guys.

Papa's got your bathwater on -Tuba Skinny - The Little Brown Church

----------


## OldMike

A sophisticated video for your approbation and delectation  :O: 

Dropkick Murphys - "The Season's Upon Us" (Video)

----------


## Paula

Beautiful version! O Holy Night

----------

OldMike (20-12-19)

----------


## Suzi

Mike that's hilarious!

Paula, that is truly beautiful!

----------


## Paula

And you resisted the urge to comment on Android  :O:

----------


## OldMike

> And you resisted the urge to comment on Android


Apple is fine but give me Android anytime  :(rofl):

----------


## Jaquaia

This took my breath away.

----------


## Suzi

> And you resisted the urge to comment on Android


It took a LOT of resistance!  :):  

Loved that Jaq!

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------


## Paula

That was fab, Jaq. I do have one quibble, mind you, being an officianado of flash mobs  :O: . Flash mobs are supposed to disperse at the end, not take bows lol

----------


## Jaquaia

:(giggle):

----------


## OldMike

Nice one Jaq gotta love Beethoven's 9th, Paula after that performance I think they were permitted a quick bow before dispersing  :O: 

I'm going festive today.

Over A Thousand People Came Together To Break a Record And Bring This Moving Christmas Hymn To Life (The Piano Guys)

----------


## Suzi

The EPIC version....

----------

OldMike (22-12-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

It had to be done...

----------

Suzi (21-12-19)

----------


## OldMike

Not heard this for ages (I've the "Live from London" DVD this is from).

Sheer bliss.

The Webb Sisters - If It Be Your Will (Live in London) ft. Leonard Cohen

----------

Suzi (23-12-19)

----------


## OldMike

I feel a Christmas boogie coming on.

Silent Night- Christmas Shoppers Didn't Expect This Performance

----------

Suzi (23-12-19)

----------


## Suzi

I loved that Mike!  :):

----------


## Suzi

A new version of an epic classic? Loved this!

----------

OldMike (24-12-19)

----------


## OldMike

Gaudete - anonim, Piae Cantiones, 1582



First the original Latin lyrics
_
Gaudete, Gaudete!
Christus et natus
Ex maria virgine,
Gaudete!

Tempus ad est gratiae,
Hoc quod optabamus;
Carmina laetitiae,
Devote redamus

Deus homo factus est,
Natura mirante;
Mundus renovatus est
A Christo regnante.

Ezechiellis porta
Clausa pertransitur;
Unde lux est orta
Salus invenitur.

Ergo nostra cantio,
Psallat iam in lustro;
Benedicat Domino:
Salus Regi nostro.
_
Now an approximate translation with some paraphrasing to maintain the flow of the song.
_
Rejoice, Rejoice!
Christ is born
Of the virgin Mary,
Rejoice!

It is now the time of grace
That we have desired;
Let us sing songs of joy,
Let us give devotion.

God was made man,
And nature marvels;
The world was renewed
By Christ who is King.

The closed gate of Ezechiel
Has been passed through;
From where the light rises
Salvation is found.

Therefore let our assembly now sing,
Sing the Psalms to purify us;
Let it praise the Lord:
Greetings to our King.
_

----------

Suzi (24-12-19)

----------


## Suzi

We Cross posted! Love yours!

----------


## Paula

Beautiful, Mike, but why did the camera person only video the ladies?  :(giggle):

----------


## OldMike

Antonio Salieri - Sinfonia Veneziana



The movie Amadeus portrayed Salieri and Mozart as enemies when they were friends it was only in later years that Mozart surpassed Salieri in popularity.

----------


## Suzi

That's so true! Beautiful piece Mike.. 

I love a song with purpose... Not my fav track of theirs, but I do love this one.... Love by Imagine Dragons!

----------

OldMike (31-12-19)

----------


## OldMike

Nice choice Suzi.

A new year let's _try_ to make it a good 'un.

P!nk - Try (The Truth About Love - Live From Los Angeles)

----------


## Suzi

MIKE, MIKE, MIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have you seen this? It's hilarious!

----------

OldMike (02-01-20)

----------


## OldMike

^^^  :(rofl):  pants wettingly funny.

Let's have a good ol' sing song.

Bee Gees Medley - Gay Men's Chorus of Los Angeles

----------


## Suzi

That was so cool!  :):

----------


## OldMike

No words needed except why didn't the camera zoom out a bit!?

HAUSER and Señorita - I Will Always Love You

----------

Suzi (03-01-20)

----------


## OldMike

Can you hear that? NO! That's because it's the sound of silence.

Simon & Garfunkel-The Sounds of Silence Gayageum ver. by Luna

----------


## Suzi

Something to totally blow your mind today - It completely blew mine..

----------


## Paula

Suzi, I loved that (much against my better judgement as I love Enya). And awesome Guitar Heroesque graphics




> Can you hear that? NO! That's because it's the sound of silence.
> 
> Simon & Garfunkel-The Sounds of Silence Gayageum ver. by Luna


Ermmmm ?

----------


## Suzi

I'm glad you liked it, I love Enya too and found it by accident. I was a bit "wtf?" and then got into it!

----------


## OldMike

Blew my mind too Suzi, I'm a lover of Enya too, loved the arcade game type graphics.

As for you Princess how can you erm Luna  :X:

----------

Paula (05-01-20)

----------


## OldMike

I wonder if this'll get an "erm"  :(wasntme): 

2CELLOS - With Or Without You [LIVE at Arena Pula]

----------

Suzi (06-01-20)

----------


## Paula

That was beautiful. Reminds me of college - I used to play it a lot there, but on the piano not the cello

----------

OldMike (06-01-20)

----------


## Suzi

Beautiful Mike!

----------

OldMike (06-01-20)

----------


## OldMike

When there are no words play some music.

SJAELLA Vokalensemble - Music For A While (Henry Purcell)

----------


## Suzi

I love this...

----------

magie06 (09-01-20),OldMike (10-01-20)

----------


## Suzi

I have to share this! Cyndi Lauper is still epic, yellow mohican and can still sing!

----------

OldMike (10-01-20)

----------


## OldMike

I expect an erm from a certain Princess  :(giggle): 

Hallelujah - Mark Alan Wade - Hammered Dulcimer




Must be ages since I heard Cyndi, thanks for sharing Suzi  :(party): 

Edit:
Andrea Bocelli is one of the best and Aida Garifullina (I came across her recently) is stunning thanks for sharing Suzi they blend together so well 5 stars  :):

----------

Suzi (10-01-20)

----------


## Paula

Ive never heard of a Dulcimer. It sounds like a mellow harpsichord

Suzi, that was beautiful

----------

Suzi (10-01-20)

----------


## Suzi

Mike I'm glad you liked them! 

I love the Dulcimer, it's so underused and underrated! I fell in love with it when I heard this guy...

----------

OldMike (10-01-20)

----------


## OldMike

> Ive never heard of a Dulcimer. It sounds like a mellow harpsichord
> 
> Suzi, that was beautiful


There's the hammered dulcimer played with hammers and there's also the dulcimer which is plucked with the fingers.

Jessica Comeau- Colcannon (Traditional Irish, Arr. for Mountain Dulcimer)

----------


## Paula

I think I prefer the hammered one - was the manual one what Cyndi Lauper was playing?

----------


## Suzi

Yes she was - almost like a layed down guitar!

----------


## OldMike

Another rarely heard instrument the zither is today's offering.

Etienne de Lavaulx - The House of the rising Sun played on a 6 Chord Zither

----------

Paula (11-01-20),Suzi (11-01-20)

----------


## Paula

I love this soooo much

----------

OldMike (12-01-20),Suzi (11-01-20)

----------


## OldMike

Heard it on the radio this very morning.

Alberto Giurioli - Tutto è bellissimo

----------

Suzi (12-01-20)

----------


## OldMike

A Disney classic.

DCappella - Circle of Life/He Lives in You

----------


## Paula

Gaw-juss!

----------


## Suzi

Awesome!  :):  Gotta love Disney!

----------


## Suzi

Never heard this like this before!

----------


## OldMike

We all know the tune and the English lyrics, never heard the Italian version before.

----------


## Paula

I cant listen to it, it was my grandads favourite and we played it at his funeral. But it is a haunting tune....

----------


## Suzi

I'm so sorry Paula.... :(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

:Kiss:

----------


## Suzi

OMG totally the wrong smileys! I'm sorry, I meant  :(bear):  :(bear):  :(bear):  not  :(rofl): ! I'm so sorry! I'm not really that insensitive!

----------


## Paula

I know! Thats why you got a kiss  :O:

----------

Suzi (17-01-20)

----------


## OldMike

> OMG totally the wrong smileys! I'm sorry, I meant  not ! I'm so sorry! I'm not really that insensitive!


Those naughty smileys have a will of their own  :(giggle): 

Music is one of those things that goes straight to the soul and can invoke such strong emotions.

Speaking of chalk and cheese try this out  :): 

The Hillbilly Moon Explosion – Jackson (feat. Sparky from Demented Are Go)

----------


## OldMike

There was a program on BBC 4 with Stewart Copeland about music and it ended with this.

Choir! Choir! Choir! & Patti Smith sing "PEOPLE HAVE THE POWER" in NYC with Stewart Copeland

----------

Suzi (18-01-20)

----------


## Suzi

This came on my youtube whilst I was doing something else... Had to share. Obviously....

----------


## OldMike

Don't tell Paula you'll have her swooning  :O:

----------


## Paula

Oh my  :(inlove):

----------


## Suzi

Thought you'd like it!  :):

----------


## OldMike

Not played these guys for a while so to rectify that here they are 'njoy

Battle Beast - Eden (Official Music Video)

----------


## Suzi

Blast from the past? 
On an aside, why can't I remember things like the word "teaspoon" or remember what I'm saying in the middle of a sentence, but I can still remember all the words to this song?

----------


## OldMike

Nice one Suzi  :): 

Something from the road least traveled.
Mean Mary - Sweet Jezebel

----------

Suzi (20-01-20)

----------


## OldMike

Following on from my last video a golden oldie.

Frankie Laine Jezebel

----------

Suzi (22-01-20)

----------


## OldMike

Something a little different today.

Russian Folk Music - The Bogatyr (Music by Derek & Brandon Fiechter)

----------


## Suzi

OO I like that! 

It made me think of Russian dancing and I found this gem - the dance section of the soviet army! Can you imagine our troops in a dance troop?

----------

OldMike (28-01-20)

----------


## OldMike

'njoy

House of The Rising Sun/Amazing Grace (Cover by Athens Creek)

----------


## Suzi

Mike that's an awesome version!

----------


## Paula

Mike, stunning cover! 

Suzi, such a beautiful and heartbreaking song

----------


## Suzi

I know, I heard it this morning and haven't heard it for ages, but I couldn't get it out of my head....

----------


## OldMike

Tears from heaven is beautiful yet heartbreakingly sad.

----------

Suzi (28-01-20)

----------


## OldMike

Seeing as Suzi posted one of her Fab 5's as "Raspberries" *titters like a schoolboy* it brought to mind this video.

Spike Milligan - The Fresh Fruit Song

----------


## Suzi

That's awesome! You always make me smile!  :):

----------


## OldMike

Paula, Paula, PAULA listen to this.

Wet Wet Wet - Love Is All Around (Live 8 2005)

----------


## Paula

Oh my .......  :(inlove): 

Glasgows greatest export  :O:

----------


## Paula

Inspired by the lovely Marti Pellow at Live 8, heres the enormous talent of Eric Clapton at Live Aid

----------

OldMike (01-02-20)

----------


## Suzi

Following that with David Bowie - also Live Aid 1985

----------

OldMike (01-02-20)

----------


## Paula

2 musical geniuses. George Michael & Elton John: Dont Let the Sun Go Down (on me), Live Aid

And Suzi, youre not baiting me  :(rofl):

----------

OldMike (05-02-20)

----------


## OldMike

Some great tracks there especially heroes - David Bowie  :(party): 

Now some  kids having a great time with a Beatles song.
Time for a good old sing along you know the words.



Edit: PS Is Suzi's tech really better than Paula's  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Yes my tech is MUCH better - I can input videos!  :):

----------


## Paula

Not baited .....

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  :(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------


## OldMike

A blast from the past.

Divine - You Think You're a Man (Countdown, 7 October 1984)

----------


## Suzi

Love it! How are you gorgeous?

----------


## OldMike

> Love it! How are you gorgeous?


Gorgeous and modest as always  :O: 

There were two programmes on BBC 4 about Madonna last night one was a docu-type the other was various scenes taken from her Rebel Heart tour edited together hence the clothing changes.

Madonna - Like a prayer (Live) - Rebel Heart Tour



PS I think Mike's MS Windows tech is better than the Princesses' Apple Tech and the Boss Lady's Android tech, just saying  :(giggle):

----------

Suzi (08-02-20)

----------


## Suzi

In honour of Mike coming out as a cat person....

----------

OldMike (08-02-20)

----------


## OldMike

^^^ miaow, we are cats and we are gods bow down before us hoomans.

Amazing Grace' (vrije improvisatie) - Gert van Hoef - St. Laurenskerk Rotterdam

----------

Suzi (09-02-20)

----------


## OldMike

A bit of good old fashioned comedy today from TV days gone past.

Carol Burnett Show outtakes - Tim Conway's Elephant Story

----------

Suzi (10-02-20)

----------


## Suzi

And now for something entirely different......

----------

OldMike (10-02-20)

----------


## OldMike

Well that _was_ different.

From me something from the path less trodden.

Anna von Hausswolff's rendition of "Funeral For My Future Children"

----------

Suzi (13-02-20)

----------


## Suzi

**Warning: Watching this might blow your mind, but you will also find yourself watching others.**

Ben introduced me to this group. They are genuine and this is their costume for every gig/video!

OO Ah, Ugala bugala

----------


## OldMike

Mind blown bet it was hot in those costumes  :(whew): 

What I've got lined up today is pretty tame (though brilliant) compared to Ugala Bugala.

Beautifully sung with a soupcon of humour, 'njoy  :X: 

Hallelujah Chorus - Gay Men's Chorus of Washington, DC

----------

Suzi (15-02-20)

----------


## OldMike

Today's video is of the giant of all instruments, 'njoy.

Gert van Hoef - Conquest of Paradise - Rolltide - Hope Yiruma

----------

Suzi (17-02-20)

----------


## OldMike

What inspired me to post this nonsense I'll never know, you can thank me later  :(giggle): 

Bobby Pickett "Monster Mash"

----------


## Suzi

ROFL! So... you're in a good mood then?  :):

----------


## OldMike

Inspired by looking out of the window today.

The Weather Girls - It's Raining Men (Video)

----------

Paula (21-02-20),Suzi (21-02-20)

----------


## OldMike

I can imagine our very own Rock Princess singing this.

Pradogrande Another brick in the Wall

----------

Suzi (22-02-20)

----------


## Paula

Wow, Mike that was awesome!

----------


## Suzi

OO I've randomly found this...

----------

OldMike (23-02-20)

----------


## OldMike

Nice find Suzi.

Think we need a fanfare  :): 

Lemmens - Fanfare - Organ of Saint Servais, Brussels - Jonathan Scott

----------

Suzi (23-02-20)

----------


## Suzi

Following on from your piece I've found this - Air on a G String on the organ! (I've never heard it on the organ before)

----------

OldMike (23-02-20)

----------


## OldMike

I don't recall an organ version either, orchestra, piano, string quartet etc. it works 'cos it's a good tune and "I oughta know" as should you  :O: 

Choir! Choir! Choir! sings Alanis Morissette "You Oughta Know"

----------


## Suzi

Nice!  :):

----------

OldMike (24-02-20)

----------


## OldMike

Thank me later.

PS. I got the idea from a FB post by Suzi  :O:

----------

Suzi (27-02-20)

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  Love the Wurzels!  :):

----------


## OldMike

This popped up on YouTube

"Song for a Winter's Night" - CPB Winter Warmer Sessions

----------

Suzi (28-02-20)

----------


## Paula

Erm interesting  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Hey Mike, look what Fern's just shown me... .

----------

OldMike (29-02-20)

----------


## OldMike

Haha Suzi I'll never be able to hear Bohemian Rhapsody again without singing along in a squeaking chicken voice  :O: 

Let's have a Queen sing-a-long

Don't Stop Me Now - Perpetuum Jazzile (Queen vocal cover)

----------

Suzi (29-02-20)

----------


## OldMike

Today I've gone for something entirely inappropriate so if you are easily offended please exit stage left now.

*** Bad language not for the faint of heart ***

F*** it all - Full version - English subtitles ("Let It Go" parody)

----------

Suzi (01-03-20)

----------


## OldMike

A different take on a Guns 'n' Roses tune complete with men in shorts.

The Heimatdamisch: Sweet Child o' Mine (Guns n' Roses)

----------

Suzi (02-03-20)

----------


## Suzi

Very different, but I think you've shared that one before  :O:

----------


## OldMike

> Very different, but I think you've shared that one before


I sure have Suzi just felt like giving it another airing  :O:

----------


## Suzi

It's a good one so deserves another outing!  :):

----------


## OldMike

All I can say is WOW!

Kaz Hawkins - Feelin' Good - COVER

----------


## Suzi

OOO I like that! It's a slow burner, but her voice is awesome!

----------


## OldMike

Not given these guys an outing for a while, so here they are 'njoy  :Rock: 

BATTLE BEAST - No More Hollywood Endings (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO)

----------


## OldMike

Following on from a Du Hast Rammstein way too happy cover Suzi posted on FB here we have a children's choir version enthusiastically sung.

Du Hast- Rammstein ( Tutarchela Childrens Choir, COVER)

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):  That's amazing!

----------


## OldMike

Today a piece normally orchestral but for one day only on piano and cello a piece wrought with emotion.

Dvorak: Goin' Home (Dvorak Symphony No 9 second movement), Alisa Weilerstein cello, Anna Polonsky piano

----------


## Paula

Guess what? That made me cry! She is incredible

----------


## Suzi

Mike that's stunning...

----------


## Paula

No words.....

https://youtu.be/k__yBNF1YYY

Edit, I cant take responsibility for finding this - Suzi shared it :O:

----------

OldMike (12-03-20)

----------


## Suzi

Oh it's so emotional and beautiful!

----------


## OldMike

Thanks Suzi/Paula we all miss Freddie.

Time for a good old sing-along.

Somebody to Love - FlashMob Unasp

----------

Suzi (12-03-20)

----------


## Paula

Ooo mike that gave me goosebumps  :O:  that girls got a set of pipes!

----------


## Suzi

And me!  :):

----------


## OldMike

Love this song.

Chris Isaak - Wicked Game (Live)

----------

Stella180 (23-03-20),Suzi (16-03-20)

----------


## OldMike

This popped up on YouTube after lunch and I found it cool and uplifting.

Do you know Bill Withers, mmm yes isn't there some pills for that  :(giggle): 

Choir! sings Bill Withers "Lean On Me" For Clintons!

----------

Suzi (16-03-20)

----------


## OldMike

This popped up on YouTube 'njoy.

Teach Your Children | Playing For Change Band | Live in Brazil

----------

Suzi (20-03-20)

----------


## OldMike

I've gone bluesy for my daily vid 'njoy.

Texas Burning with Carolyn Wonderland: "I Live Alone With Someone"

----------

Stella180 (23-03-20),Suzi (23-03-20)

----------


## Suzi

Digging the blues...

----------


## Stella180

I sometimes thing the guitar was made for the blues.

----------

OldMike (24-03-20)

----------


## OldMike

What skill chewing gum and singing with some sweet guitar playing as a bonus.

Orianthi - How Do You Sleep (Live)

----------

Suzi (24-03-20)

----------


## Suzi

I like that Mike.. Thanks!

----------

OldMike (24-03-20)

----------


## OldMike

Today I've gone for a modern classic from Lady Gaga but with a a twist "paarrrp"  :(wasntme):  better out than in.

Lady Gaga Saga 2011 Version, The Breaking Winds Bassoon Quartet

----------


## Suzi

Absolutely love that!  :):  Thank you for making me smile!

----------


## OldMike

A little taste of heaven on earth.

Let All Mortal Flesh Keep Silence - Chesnokov (Oktavist, Yuri Vishnyakov)

----------


## Suzi

Mike that's truly beautiful. Thank you so much!

----------

OldMike (29-03-20)

----------


## OldMike

Let's go back to the late 80's and bash your drum kit or belt the desk and make lots of noise.

Transvision Vamp - Baby I Don't Care TOTP

----------

Stella180 (29-03-20),Suzi (29-03-20)

----------


## Stella180

Ahhhhh Wendy James. She sure got the lads hearts racing back in the day.

----------


## OldMike

> Ahhhhh Wendy James. She sure got the lads hearts racing back in the day.


Thanks for the info didn't know that  :): 

Not to harp on without further ado it's the Harp Twins

NIGHTS IN WHITE SATIN - The Moody Blues (Harp Twins) Camille and Kennerly

----------

Stella180 (30-03-20)

----------


## OldMike

Love the guitar playing on this track.

Rev. Peyton’s Big Damn Band - “We Deserve a Happy Ending”

----------

Stella180 (31-03-20),Suzi (31-03-20)

----------


## OldMike

Pinch punch first of the month, white rabbits, white rabbits it has to be:-

Jefferson Starship - White Rabbit

----------

Stella180 (01-04-20)

----------


## OldMike

A bit of comedy today (I think we all need a laugh)

Sounds of Starbucks - Tim Hawkins

----------

Suzi (02-04-20)

----------


## Suzi

That was fabulous!

----------


## Stella180

Well that was amusingly weird lol

----------


## OldMike

A nice gentle piece is my choice for today.

Earth Song Michael Jackson Mandolin Orchestra Zupforchester Cover

----------

Stella180 (03-04-20),Suzi (03-04-20)

----------


## OldMike

A different take on a Bowie classic.

Heroes - The Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain

----------


## Stella180

That’s kinda cool.

----------


## Suzi

Lol, must show Hazel... who plays the uke..

----------


## OldMike

Specially for Hazel  :): 

Taimane and friends play a medley of favorites at Hyatt Regency Centric Honolulu Mar 14 2018

----------


## Suzi

We loved that! Thanks Mike!

----------


## OldMike

A notification popped up on my PC so thought I'd share  :): 

I Will Meet You There - Maila Gibson

----------

Stella180 (08-04-20)

----------


## Suzi

That was beautiful! Thanks Mike!

----------


## OldMike

A golden oldie from Roy Orbison is today's offering.

Roy Orbison - "Leah" from Black and White Night

----------

Stella180 (09-04-20),Suzi (09-04-20)

----------


## Stella180

Roy Orbison is an absolute Legend! Such an amazing and instantly recognisable voice.

----------

Suzi (09-04-20)

----------


## OldMike

More ukuleles today.

For you cat lovers a couple of cute moggies (did you spot them?) one of which the most gorgeous black cat who takes centre stage at the end of the video.

Thank You for the Music - Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain

----------


## Suzi

That's so cool!  :):

----------


## OldMike

A notification from YouTube threw this up today 'njoy.

United States Navy Band - Singing You Through

----------

Suzi (11-04-20)

----------


## Stella180

That was gorgeous, thoroughly enjoyed that Mike. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## OldMike

A longer than usual video and even social distancing related so without further ado 'njoy.

The Highcycle - Social Distance Bike

----------

Suzi (12-04-20)

----------


## Suzi

Mike, we LOVED that!  :):

----------


## Paula

Thats amazing (though he really should be wearing a helmet lol)

----------


## OldMike

A different take on a Rammstein (Suzi's fav band  :(giggle):  ) hit.

Dobranotch - Du Hast (Rammstein cover)

----------


## Suzi

Mike, that was like no other cover of that song I've ever heard! Love it!

----------


## Stella180

That is hilarious! Couldn’t really get much further from the original lol

----------


## OldMike

I'm on trend today with this little gem  :(giggle): 

50 Ways, A Parody - Music by Paul Simon. Lyrics by DonnaLou Stevens

----------

Suzi (16-04-20)

----------


## OldMike

Just let the music soothe away your woes  :(inlove): 

Chesnokov - Tebe Poem - The Willow Consort

----------

Stella180 (17-04-20),Suzi (17-04-20)

----------


## Suzi

That was beautiful Mike, thank you.

----------


## OldMike

A modern classic from one gone way too soon, love you Amy.

Amy Winehouse - Back To Black

----------

Stella180 (18-04-20)

----------


## Stella180

She sure had a great voice but a troubled soul. Tragic tale.

----------

OldMike (19-04-20)

----------


## Suzi

It must just be me, but I've never been a fan...

----------


## Stella180

I wouldn’t say I’m a fan but she was an individual with a distinctive voice and a talent for song writing. She was bold and helped bring a genre of music to the masses that maybe they wouldn’t have considered listening to previously.

----------

OldMike (19-04-20)

----------


## OldMike

Recorded at the Proms 2009 a very clever mixture (IMHO)

Melange - Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain



Re Amy Winehouse I wouldn't normally have listened to that type of music til Amy came along and I thought wow look what I've been missing.

----------


## OldMike

Tiamane gives us an original composition on guitar instead of her usual ukulele.

Goddess Rising - Dedicated to the Healthcare Heroes and First Responders

----------

Suzi (20-04-20)

----------


## Suzi

Lovely! Thanks!

----------


## OldMike

Time for some lute strummin' that'll get ya hummin'

The House of the Rising Sun - trad. blues, Daniel Estrem, baroque lute

----------

Suzi (22-04-20)

----------


## Paula

Awesome tuneage  :):

----------

OldMike (25-04-20)

----------


## OldMike

There's nothing like a bit of Boccherini so here ya go.

The Carmina Quartet (Matthias Enderle, violin 1, Susanne Frank, violin 2, Wendy Champney,
viola & Stephan Goerner, violoncello) plays the fourth movement ("Fandango") from
Boccherini's Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major. With Rolf Lislevand, guitar and Nina Corti, castanets.

----------


## Suzi

That was fabulous! There's a real art in playing the castanets like that!

----------

OldMike (27-04-20)

----------


## OldMike

While we are all stuck in waving through a window is all we can do unless we are lucky enough to have a garden.

"Waving Through a Window" (Virtual Chorus) by GMCW

----------


## Stella180

I liked that.

----------

OldMike (27-04-20)

----------


## Suzi

I loved it!

----------

OldMike (27-04-20)

----------


## OldMike

It's Kraftwerk but not as we know it.

The Model (Kraftwerk) - Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain

----------

Suzi (30-04-20)

----------


## Stella180

Love the bird with the shades on lol

----------


## OldMike

I gaze at you and what do I see, I see Monteverdi  :O: 

Pur ti miro (I gaze at you) - Monteverdi - Sarah Connolly, Louise Alder

----------



----------


## Stella180

Amazing voices.

----------


## Suzi

Beautiful!  :):

----------



----------


## OldMike

I came across this today and am lovin' it.

Alison Krauss - When You Say Nothing At All

----------


## Suzi

Mike that's beautiful!

----------


## OldMike

Love the way this builds in a rather sinuous manner.

Arturo Márquez - Danzón No. 2 (L'Orchestre de Paris)

----------

Suzi (06-05-20)

----------


## Paula

Cello  :(inlove): 

https://www.facebook.com/6288173291/...7841196303292/

----------


## OldMike

Lovely thanks Paula, have you thought of taking up the cello again  :):

----------


## Paula

Nooooo, my knee wouldnt cope

----------


## Suzi

So beautiful!

----------


## OldMike

Time for a metal thrash, vol to the max.

Beds Are Burning(metal cover by Leo Moracchioli)

----------


## Suzi

That certainly shook the cobwebs!  :):

----------

OldMike (11-05-20)

----------


## OldMike

Today something much more sedate.

2CELLOS - My Heart Will Go On [OFFICIAL VIDEO]

----------

Suzi (11-05-20)

----------


## Paula

Beautiful, Mike  :):

----------


## OldMike

What's better than one cello the answer is four so for you cello fans it is Fantom of the Opera  :O: 

The Phantom of the Opera - Prague Cello Quartet [Official video]

----------


## Suzi

That was beautiful!

----------


## Paula

Wow! Mike that was incredible!

----------


## Stella180

Coolio.

----------


## OldMike

Keeping with the cello theme.

Gabriel Fauré - Elegie for cello and orchestra Op. 24 - Anna Grondalska - cello

----------

Paula (14-05-20)

----------


## Suzi

Mike, that was divine. Thank you.

----------


## OldMike

Let's boogie on down.

Ain't Gonna Hush' SARAH MAI (Sugar Rays) BOPFLIX sessions

----------

Stella180 (16-05-20),Suzi (16-05-20)

----------


## Suzi

I love your videos! I never know what genre you're going to pick! Love it!

----------


## OldMike

みなさん、こんにちは which means hello everyone, think I'm turning Japanese.

Shamisen Girls Ki&Ki - Tsugaru Jongara Bushi

----------


## OldMike

Arrrr Mike lad ye be weighing anchor and sailin' away.

Shiver Me Timbers - Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain

----------

Suzi (20-05-20)

----------


## Suzi

That was great Mike! Thank you! Lots of smiles!

----------


## OldMike

Something off the wall today.

Starcrawler - Bet My Brains

----------


## Suzi

That's definitely "different!"

----------


## OldMike

Did you know Bill Withers!? Isn't there a pill for that.

Lean On Me (Bill Withers) - United States Navy Band

----------

Stella180 (24-05-20),Suzi (24-05-20)

----------


## OldMike

Time for some Lady Gaga.

Standing Ovation: Lady Gaga - Born This Way (Live in Las Vegas)

----------

Paula (25-05-20),Stella180 (25-05-20),Suzi (25-05-20)

----------


## Suzi

I love Lady Gaga!

----------

OldMike (25-05-20)

----------


## OldMike

I'm a Lady Gaga fan too  :O: 

Seeing as we are in lockdown unless you're a worm who uses weasel words can you see where i'm coming from  :^): 

Ladyva - Quarantine Boogie

----------

Stella180 (26-05-20),Suzi (26-05-20)

----------


## Suzi

That's fab!

----------


## OldMike

Though the road ahead make be difficult and hard you'll get there but DON'T eat the yellow snow.

ОПА! Yellow Snow - Dobranotch

----------

Suzi (27-05-20)

----------


## Stella180

What did I just watch?  :^):

----------


## OldMike

One of my fav uke players is today's offering.

Taimane performs "Led Zeppelin Meets Beethoven"

----------


## Suzi

That's cool!

----------


## OldMike

Cos there's nothing like a big red codpiece to make you smile  :(happy): 

Cameo - Word Up

----------

Stella180 (30-05-20)

----------


## Suzi

I haven't heard that for years! Blast from the past!

----------


## Stella180

And it has a keytar in it. An essential instrument from the 80s

----------


## Paula

Didnt scary spice cover this?

----------


## Stella180

Tons of people have covered this.

----------


## OldMike

This little beauty popped up from YouTube so thought I'd share.

Lion King - Circle of Life and He Lives In You - United States Navy Band

----------

Stella180 (01-06-20),Suzi (01-06-20)

----------


## Suzi

Loved that Mike, thanks!

----------


## OldMike

A toot on a flute nah lets have a moon on a bassoon cos it's June.

Brahms: Wie Melodien, arranged for bassoon - Cornelia Sommer: bassoon and piano.

----------

Stella180 (03-06-20),Suzi (03-06-20)

----------


## Suzi

Beautiful! Thank you!

----------


## Paula

Loved this today  :O: 

https://www.facebook.com/11453651528...1952147874411/

----------

OldMike (06-06-20)

----------


## Suzi

LOVE that! He's awesome!

----------


## Paula

FLASH MOB ALERT *WHOOP WHOOP* 

https://youtu.be/pGRMorjb2J0

----------

OldMike (06-06-20)

----------


## Suzi

Awesome!!

----------


## OldMike

> Loved this today


Marti WHOOP WHOOP




> FLASH MOB ALERT *WHOOP WHOOP*


That was a fun piece thanks Paula.

This was on the radio last evening and was new to me so thought I'd share.

Jose Carreras performs "Kyrie" from "Misa Criolla" by Ariel Ramírez.



What do you think guys a mass in a modern language (Spanish I think unless you know better  :O:  )

----------

Suzi (07-06-20)

----------


## Suzi

Beautiful!

----------


## OldMike

"So close, no matter how far
Couldn't be much more from the heart
Forever trusting who we are
And nothing else matters"
Nothing Else Matters - Metallica - Golden Salt (Violinist: Arianna Mazzarese, Guitarist: Eleonora Loi)

----------

Stella180 (08-06-20),Suzi (08-06-20)

----------


## Stella180

Epic tune. Best rock ballad ever and this was a cool version for sure. Nice one Mike.

----------


## Paula



----------

OldMike (12-06-20),Stella180 (08-06-20)

----------


## Stella180

Being spoilt today. Great song Paula.

----------


## Suzi

Both awesome!  :):

----------


## Stella180

Michael!!! I’m going to hijack your thread today cos I know you like something a bit different and I think this is awesome! I hope you all enjoy it  as much as I did

----------

OldMike (12-06-20)

----------


## Paula

WOW!!!

----------


## Stella180

IKR. And theres more...

----------

OldMike (13-06-20)

----------


## Suzi

That's seriously cool - now I want to have a go. Think Marc can rustle some up in the garden?

----------


## Paula

I went up the aisle to that at my first wedding. It was the church organ and not nearly as cool as that!

----------


## OldMike

Singing Tesla coils are cool thanks Stella, thanks Paula George Michael was something special.

Let's hear from a guitar master for today's vid.

Luca Stricagnoli - Thunderstruck [LIVE at Beijing University 2016]

----------


## Suzi

That's incredible!

----------


## Stella180

Dudes got serious skills!

----------


## OldMike

Father and daughter recreate the Time Warp from Rocky Horror during lockdown.

----------


## Suzi

Lol!!

----------


## Stella180

Nice house.

----------


## Paula

That was fab!

----------


## OldMike

Do you know Marrietta's Lied, really I thought she was truthful after that nonsense let's have the music.

Renée Fleming sings “Marietta’s Lied” (Marietta’s Song) from Erick Korngold’s Die Tote Stadt

----------

Suzi (15-06-20)

----------


## Suzi

So beautiful! Thank you for sharing!

----------


## OldMike

On a non-stop rainy day I've come up with this.

The HU - Song of Women feat. Lzzy Hale of Halestorm (Official Music Video)

----------

Stella180 (18-06-20),Suzi (18-06-20)

----------


## Stella180

Cool!

----------


## OldMike

Seeing as the control of this virus looks to be falling apart with the imminent scrapping of social distancing here's an offering for us oldies.

** Warning use of the F word **
Song for Dominic Cummings - Dillie Keane

----------


## Suzi

I love that one!

----------


## OldMike

"What is life without you" is a rough translation of the following piece, 'njoy.

Janet Baker sings "Che farò senza Euridice" from Gluck's 'Orfeo ed Euridice'

----------

Suzi (21-06-20)

----------


## OldMike

We all love cats don't we  :O: 

The Lovecats - Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain

----------

Suzi (23-06-20)

----------


## Stella180

Many of those pets looked a lot like dogs to me lol

----------


## OldMike

The beautiful second movement and energetic third movement of Beethoven's Piano concerto No. 5 (emperor) if you have time check out the complete concerto (40+ minutes).

Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concert No 5 Emperor - II. Adagio un poco mosso, III. Rondo. Allegro

Czech Chamber Soloists, Conductor Jakub Klecker, Terezie Fialova - Piano

----------


## Suzi

Totally beautiful! Thanks for sharing.

----------


## OldMike

My choice today was between a Listz Sonata in B minor 30 minutes long which I listened to over porridge at 30 minutes a tad long (worth checking out if you've got the time) so I've gone for a J S Bach Chaconne originally part of a violin piece but transcribed for piano.

Bach-Busoni Chaconne - Beatrice Berrut, Piano

----------


## Suzi

So beautiful! Thank you

----------


## OldMike

A bit of Bowie heard this track on Atomic Blonde a rather silly violent movie so tracked down the track.

David Bowie Cat People Putting Out Fire Music Video HQ

----------

Suzi (30-06-20)

----------


## OldMike

Something a little different today.

Primus - Wynona's Big Brown Beaver

----------

Suzi (01-07-20)

----------


## Suzi

Mike I love it, I can never predict what you're going to share from one day to the next!

----------


## OldMike

Ding dong ring my bell.

Had to watch this four times to make sure the lead guitarist wasn't playing a bum note  :(blush): 

Hell's Belles - Sin City

----------


## Suzi

Loved it up to the point of the stripping, then just didn't see the point of that bit at all  :(:

----------


## OldMike

> Loved it up to the point of the stripping, then just didn't see the point of that bit at all


I felt the same Suzi it detracted from what was a good musical performance, I was in two minds whether to post it or not she did a brilliant take on Angus Young was the reason I posted it.

----------


## Suzi

Oh I loved it - as did Marc and Ben up till that point! Glad you did post it, or I'd never have heard of them!

----------


## OldMike

Hear ye for I doth bringeth a tune from the dusty corners of Olde Mike's Towers forsooth and lack a day I hear thee say.

Pumped Up Kicks (Medieval Style with Female Vocals - Original by Cornelius Link)

----------

Stella180 (03-07-20),Suzi (03-07-20)

----------


## Suzi

I love these Medieval covers!  :):

----------


## OldMike

I made a wish last night and look what I got.

Nightwish - Ghost Love Score (LIVE)

----------

Suzi (04-07-20)

----------


## Suzi

Nightwish are awesome.

----------

OldMike (05-07-20)

----------


## OldMike

A medley from Tarja Turunen former member of Nightwish, 'njoy.

Tarja Turunen medley -Tutankhamen - Ever Dream - The Riddler - Slaying The Dreamer Hell fest 2016

----------


## Suzi

I loved that! Thanks Mike!

----------


## OldMike

Money, money, money or Money for nothing NO let's try Dirty money YEAH

EllaHarp: Dirty Money (Official Video)

----------

Suzi (06-07-20)

----------


## OldMike

The video I'd lined up for today has to be put on hold because:-

Today is Cow Appreciation Day, I kid ye not so it has to be this rather mooving offering, moo, moo, roll vid.

----------


## Suzi

I LOVE cows with guns!

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------


## OldMike

Atlantis rises again, I s'pose if you could give it a genre it'd be symphonic metal no need to pigeonhole it just 'njoy.

Imperial Age - The Legacy of Atlantis [Official Music Video]

----------


## Paula

Ooo I read the other day that theres a real case for Atlantis being Ireland!

----------


## Strugglingmum

> Ooo I read the other day that there’s a real case for Atlantis being Ireland!


But sure everything wonderful is Irish :O:  :(nod):

----------

magie06 (11-07-20),OldMike (09-07-20),Paula (09-07-20),Suzi (09-07-20)

----------


## Suzi

Erm SM -  How do you explain Jedwood???? 

Mike I really liked that!

----------


## Strugglingmum

> Erm SM -  How do you explain Jedwood???? 
> 
> Mike I really liked that!


They were a little bit of Iriah madness that escaped :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Ahhhh, you just claimed them as yours! Mwha ha ha ha ha ha ha

----------


## OldMike

Dana, Daniel O'Donnel (spelling) what could be better and for you oldies my dad's favourite (and mine too) Val Doonican.

Happy memories of me and my dad watching The Val Doonican Show.

----------

Suzi (10-07-20)

----------


## OldMike

Sticking with the Irish theme here's a classic track.

U2 - With Or Without You (U2 At The BBC)

----------

Paula (10-07-20),Stella180 (10-07-20),Suzi (10-07-20)

----------


## Suzi

Wouldn't U2 be better if Bono wasn't such a prat?  :(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):  My favourite album of theirs is Joshua Tree, love it, just not Bono lol

----------


## Stella180

Yeah Bono has lost the plot a bit. Joshua tree was an epic album. Did you know that Kirsty McColl help decide to order of play on that album. Totally random fact of the day.

----------

Suzi (10-07-20)

----------


## Jaquaia

Someone nicked my copy of the Joshua Tree!

----------


## Suzi

Gits!!!

----------


## OldMike

I feel like something bluesy today.

Brother Dege "Too Old To Die Young," live, acoustic

----------

Stella180 (11-07-20),Suzi (11-07-20)

----------


## Stella180

Nice one

----------


## Suzi

Enjoyed that! Thank you!  :):

----------


## OldMike

We all love Lady Gaga but imagine if we were sat round the fire 400 years ago what would we do to amuse ourselves well we'd sing this.

Hildegard von Blingin' - Bad Romance (Medieval Style Cover)

----------

Stella180 (12-07-20),Suzi (12-07-20)

----------


## Suzi

I love those medieval covers...

----------


## OldMike

There must be something in the water to make me debut this  :O: 

Pokey LaFarge | Something in the Water

----------


## Suzi

Lol! That's cool!

----------


## OldMike

Men with beards, weird eh  :8): 

Devilskin - Never See The Light (Official Music Video)

----------


## Suzi

That video is really odd!

----------


## Paula

I love how you always surprise me with the different genre you post!

----------

OldMike (17-07-20)

----------


## OldMike

Paula I aim to please  :O: 

Let's dance, you can dance if you want to.

Dead Can Dance (Lisa Gerrard, Brendan Perry) - Anabasis



Edit: Best if actually post the video else you'd just be guessing  :(giggle): , now posted  :(nerd):

----------


## OldMike

First a translation of what you are about to hear.

Polish > English

_Oh you river, you river
Why are you not full?
Oh, luli luli luli...
Why are you not full?

Oh, how could I be full?
People come to drink water
Oh, luli luli luli...
People come to drink water

People come to drink water
Jasieńko comes to water his horse
Oh, luli luli luli...
Jasieńko comes to water his horse

Jasieńko comes to water his horse
Kasieńka comes to extinguish the fire
Oh, luli luli luli...
Kasieńka comes to extinguish the fire_
Laboratorium Pieśni (Song Laboratory) -  ty rzeko (Oh you, river)

----------

Suzi (18-07-20)

----------


## OldMike

A dark re-interpretation of a song we all know.

Emily Browning - Sweet Dreams

----------

Suzi (22-07-20)

----------


## scilover

> We all love Lady Gaga but imagine if we were sat round the fire 400 years ago what would we do to amuse ourselves well we'd sing this.
> 
> Hildegard von Blingin' - Bad Romance (Medieval Style Cover)


I noticed there has been a lot of medieval style covers on youtube recently hahaha.

----------

OldMike (23-07-20)

----------


## OldMike

Today I fancy some fantastic guitar playing  :): 

Ana Vidovic plays Asturias by Isaac Albéniz on a Jim Redgate classical guitar

----------


## Stella180

Very nice!

----------


## Suzi

Lovely!  :):

----------


## OldMike

Sadly John Prine died in April 2020 from Covid-19 so in tribute one of his songs.

John Prine - "Speed of the Sound of Loneliness" (Live)

----------

Suzi (24-07-20)

----------


## OldMike

Just for you Suzi  :Panda: 

Libby Tidley - Fields of Gold (Sting)

----------


## Suzi

Thank you Mike!! She's amazing!  :):

----------

OldMike (26-07-20)

----------


## OldMike

Fantastic voice, I loved it  :(inlove): 

Djelem Djelem - Barcelona Gipsy Klezmer Orchestra

----------


## Suzi

OOO that's haunting and beautiful!

----------

OldMike (27-07-20)

----------


## OldMike

Woke up this morning and I was back in 1620 and these guys were playing outside my window, weird eh  :O: 

Never has a recorder sounded so good  :P: 

DEEP PURPLE - Child in Time (medieval cover by STARY OLSA)

----------

Suzi (27-07-20)

----------


## OldMike

Plungin' in to my ditty bag I came up with this little gem played on an 11 string guitar yup not 6 or 12 strings but 11 isn't that strange  :(mm): 

People Are Strange (the Doors) Daniel Estrem, 11-string guitar

----------


## Suzi

That's very cool!

----------


## OldMike

If only we had a national anthem like the "Unofficial National Anthem of Finland".

This is the version with a chorus, 'njoy.

I'd stand to attention to this  :): 

Jean Sibelius - Finlandia op 26 (Orchestra and Chorus)



Lyrics (Finnish)
_Oi Suomi, katso, sinun päiväs koittaa
Yön uhka karkoitettu on jo pois
Ja aamun kiuru kirkkaudessa soittaa
Kuin itse taivahan kansi sois
Yön vallat aamun valkeus jo voittaa
Sun päiväs koittaa, Oi synnyinmaa

Oi nouse Suomi, nosta korkealle
Pääs seppelöimä suurten muistojen
Oi nouse Suomi, näytit maailmalle
Sä että karkoitit orjuuden
Ja ettet taipunut sä sorron alle
On aamus alkanut
Oi Synnyinmaa_
Lyrics (English)
_Finland, behold, thy daylight now is dawning,
the threat of night has now been driven away.
The skylark calls across the light of morning,
the blue of heaven lets it have its sound,
and now the day the powers of night is scorning:
thy daylight dawns, O Finland of ours!

Finland, arise, and raise towards the highest
thy head now crowned with mighty memory.
Finland, arise, for to the world thou criest
that thou hast thrown off thy slavery,
beneath oppression's yoke thou never liest.
Thy morning's come, O Finland of ours!_

----------

Suzi (30-07-20)

----------


## Stella180

Sounds rather ominous at the beginning. Almost expected a Great White the jump out the screen and swallow me whole  :(rofl):

----------


## OldMike

Who said opera wasn't fun  :(giggle): 

Mozart: Die Zauberflöte - Der Vogelfänger bin ich ja

Let me translate Mozart: The Magic Flute - The bird catcher song

Don't you think Vogelfanger sounds better than Bird catcher  :O:

----------


## Suzi

This was the first opera I ever went to see! We laughed so much in it!

----------

OldMike (31-07-20)

----------


## OldMike

After much deliberation this is today's offering  :(party): 

Nightwish - Bless the Child - Floor & Tarja Duet

----------


## Suzi

Gotta love Nightwish!

----------


## OldMike

Nightwish are ace  :): 

Time for a Nordic lullaby sung in Swedish with English subtitles.

Jonna Jinton - The Wolf Song (Astrid Lindgren) - Nordic Lullaby - Vargsangen

----------

Suzi (05-08-20)

----------


## OldMike

A rather sad tale superbly sung is today's offering.

The Highwayman · Loreena McKennitt

----------

Suzi (07-08-20)

----------


## Suzi

Mike, you pick the most amazing pieces of music!

----------


## OldMike

> Mike, you pick the most amazing pieces of music!


Maybe NOT after this next piece  :O: 

Styx - Mr. Roboto (Official Video)

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------


## Stella180

Haha, good old Styx. So cheesy they smell worse than Limburger lol

----------


## OldMike

*Climbs into a time machine and zips back to the 1930's*

Orkestra Obsolete play Blue Monday using 1930s instruments

----------


## Suzi

That was really cool!

----------


## Stella180

Hmmm, now I absolutely love Blue Monday and I was fascinated by the instruments but not overly impressed with this version. Interesting but not great.

----------


## OldMike

Today I fancy a bit of mellow cello  :): 

Offenbach: Les larmes de Jacqueline (Jacqueline's Tears)- Camille Thomas ONBA Diego Matheuz

----------

Suzi (11-08-20)

----------


## Suzi

Beautiful!

----------


## Paula

Gorgeous! Tbh, she barely needed the orchestra behind her  :O:

----------

OldMike (12-08-20)

----------


## OldMike

A nice rendition of a Lady Gaga song by 5 cellos.

Applause by Lady Gaga for 5 Cellos - String Theory

----------

Suzi (13-08-20)

----------


## scilover

Other language songs always hit differently.

----------


## OldMike

This rox ma sox (why do I sound like an aging teen  :(giggle):  )

Miserlou - Caroline Campbell & William Joseph (feat Tina Guo) - Exotic explosive Pulp Fiction Song

----------


## Suzi

That was brilliant! They're all very talented!

----------


## OldMike

Breezy and The Rev tearin' it up from the living room.

The Reverend Peyton's Big Damn Band - Rounding up Girls (Live from the Living Room)

----------

Suzi (15-08-20)

----------


## OldMike

I feel a polka coming on.

The Heimatdamisch feat. Alexx Wesselsky (Eisbrecher): Sweet Seven Nation Army Dreams

----------


## Suzi

Wow Mike, that certainly fits under the "something different" category!  :(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------


## OldMike

Why do pianos have wheels? Well this is why  :O: 

Vanessa Carlton - A Thousand Miles (Official Video)

----------

Paula (20-08-20)

----------


## Suzi

I love that song! 

Have you seen the video of the kid who tried to recreate it? Hold on, will find it... 

Ahha, it's long, but it's sooooo worth it!

----------


## Stella180

That’s hilarious!

----------


## Paula

All I wanted to do was get him to cut his hair!

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  I live with B, I'm hoping he gets a shave and a haircut, although apparently he quite likes the hairy, beardy, grungy kind of look.....  :(:

----------


## Paula

Ah :/

----------


## Suzi

Uh huh... But it's his body and his hair............................................

As he does work placements this year I've suggested it might be better to get it cut/shave it off to look more professional.....

----------


## Stella180

Can’t imagine you having a hairy lad. I need to see a pic before passing judgement

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  I'm not sure he's allowing photos.. I'll see if I can get him one when he's hugging the puppers!

----------


## Stella180

If he’s that hairy how will I tell him apart from the puppers? Lol

----------


## Suzi

It's not always easy, but I love him amazingly whether he's hairy or not  :O:

----------


## Stella180

Lol. Of course you love him, he’s your first born. He’s also a bloody good lad. You’ve raised a lovely young man there even if he is rocking the caveman look  :O:

----------

Suzi (21-08-20)

----------


## OldMike

> I live with B, I'm hoping he gets a shave and a haircut, although apparently he quite likes the hairy, beardy, grungy kind of look.....


I imagine Ben being clean shaven with nicely coiffured hair so that's one illusion shattered  :(giggle):  let him embrace his hairy look while he can as in a blink of an eye he'll (probably) ended up like a baldy old old man like yours truly.

I've seen that parody before it's so funny and clever  :(giggle): 

Before brekky today I need a drink a Martini would hit the spot (only kidding)

Pink Martini - Amado Mio | Live from Portland - 2005

----------


## Suzi

Mike - he was when he was at home! Marc has alopecia universalis - all his hair (internal and external) fell out when he was 16 and it's never grown back, so having a hairy man in my house is very weird. 
That was very chilled and fabulous!

----------


## OldMike

*purrs contentedly* Now where's my saucer of milk.

Meow Meow + Thomas Lauderdale with Pink Martini - I Lost Myself | Official Music Video

----------


## Suzi

Mike, that was exquisite!

----------


## OldMike

Let's have something with a bluesy edge today.

Beth Hart - Fire On The Floor (Official Lyric Video)

----------

Suzi (27-08-20)

----------


## Suzi

OO I like that!

----------

OldMike (28-08-20)

----------


## Paula

Nice, a little Amy Winehouse - esque

----------

OldMike (28-08-20)

----------


## OldMike

I thought the same Paula definitely had an Amy Winehouse flavour.

Now an epic piece on the king of all instruments, who doesn't like a a massive organ  :(giggle): 

ELGAR NIMROD  LARGEST PIPE ORGAN IN ASIA - WEIWUYING National Kaohsiung Center for the Arts

----------


## Suzi

That is indeed a mighty fine, and very large organ he is using!

----------


## Paula

Wow! That made me all emosh! Stunning

----------


## Stella180

> That is indeed a mighty fine, and very large organ he is using!


Steady on Suzi  :Surprised:

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------


## OldMike

I feel like rockin' it today.

Guns N' Roses - Paradise City

----------

Stella180 (30-08-20)

----------


## Strugglingmum

One of my favourites

----------


## Suzi

An epic track!

----------

OldMike (02-09-20)

----------


## OldMike

Today I've got the horn well four of them in a mini concert so pin back your lugs and 'njoy.

Exclusive concert by the Berlin Philharmonic Horn Quartet

----------


## Strugglingmum

Wonderful Mike. Love the sound of a French horn. So mellow.

----------

OldMike (03-09-20)

----------


## Suzi

That was beautiful! Thank you!

----------

OldMike (03-09-20)

----------


## OldMike

Let's get with da reggae *dances*

One Love - Bob Marley Cover - Steel Rhythm -Steel Rhythm Band Reggae

----------

Stella180 (03-09-20),Suzi (03-09-20)

----------


## OldMike

Just a min is that a a theremin?

Mozart | Lacrimosa from Requiem in D minor | Theremin choir and piano

----------


## Paula

Beautiful

----------


## Suzi

Mike that's stunning...

----------


## OldMike

Mambos into the PC room  :(party): 

Mozart y Mambo - Rondo alla Mambo!

----------

Suzi (06-09-20)

----------


## OldMike

Meant to post this yesterday  :): 

Quarantine Rag - An Original Rag - Kristen Mosca

----------

Suzi (08-09-20)

----------


## OldMike

A new take on an old rock song.

“Paint It Black” (The Rolling Stones) Amy Winehouse/Back to Black Cover by Robyn Adele Anderson

----------


## Suzi

OO We loved that one! Thanks Mike!

----------


## OldMike

Tick tock no it isn't Haydn's Clock Symphony but a cover of Coldplay's Clocks  :(party): 

Steel Drum - Coldplay Clocks by Dano's Island Sounds

----------

Suzi (12-09-20)

----------


## Suzi

That's really awesome!

----------


## OldMike

Something a bit off my usual path.

System Of A Down - B.Y.O.B. | Vkgoeswild piano cover

----------


## Suzi

She's amazing!

----------


## OldMike

Let's have a singalong  :(party): 

Flash Mob - Sing Somebody to Love at University Cafeteria (HD)

----------

Suzi (20-09-20)

----------


## OldMike

I love this song.

Teach Your Children | Playing For Change | Live in Australia

----------


## Suzi

OMG her voice is AMAZING! I loved that!

----------

OldMike (28-09-20)

----------


## OldMike

In these strange days let's have something upbeat.

One Love (Bob Marley) feat. Manu Chao | Playing For Change | Song Around The World

----------

Suzi (28-09-20)

----------


## Stella180

I love all of these Playing for change videos.

----------

OldMike (28-09-20)

----------


## OldMike

This tickled my fancy not sure what it means didn't feel like using Google translate cos I'm a lazy sod  :(giggle): 

Rachid Taha ~ Ya Rayah

----------

Suzi (29-09-20)

----------


## OldMike

I feel a bit baroque today so let's have some GFH

GF Handel - Tornami a vagheggiar (Come back to wander) - Amanda Forsythe & Apollo's Fire

----------

Suzi (05-10-20)

----------


## OldMike

Time to get out my baggy pants, hold that, changes from MC Hammer to free falling

Free Falling - Tom Petty (Cover by Athens Creek)



Edit: Best post the video.

----------

Stella180 (06-10-20),Suzi (06-10-20)

----------


## OldMike

On another wet dark day something to lighten the mood and sing-along with.

Stuck in the Middle with You (Stealer's Wheel cover) live at Bush Hall in London, featuring Reina del Cid, Toni Lindgren, Josh Turner, and Carson McKee

----------

Suzi (10-10-20)

----------


## OldMike

Some original guitar is today's offering, 'njoy.

Alyona Vargasova - Spiral River of Light (original song)

----------

Suzi (25-10-20)

----------


## OldMike

It's been a while since I posted a vid so here's today's upbeat offering.

FIDDLER'S GREEN - THE GALWAY GIRL (Official Video)

----------


## OldMike

This popped up on YouTube so thought I'd share.

A. R. Rahman Meets Berklee - Epic Medley

----------


## OldMike

Today I'm going topical  :O: 

FIFTY WAYS TO LEAVE THE WHITE HOUSE - a Parody | Don Caron

----------


## Stella180

I still find this funny

----------

magie06 (17-12-20),OldMike (20-12-20)

----------


## OldMike

What could be better Beethoven and Christmas lights.

Symphony No. 5 (excerpt) Christmas Light Show (Beethoven 250th Anniversary Special)

----------


## Suzi

I love that one!

----------


## OldMike

Rock that uke.

(I Can't Get No) Satisfaction - The Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain

----------

Suzi (23-12-20)

----------


## Suzi

Missed your musical bits Mike! So good to see you back and posting!

----------


## OldMike

Ecoute bon ami  :O: 

Alexandra Stan feat. Havana - Ecoute | LIVE on Radio KissFM

----------


## Suzi

She's very brave in that dress! Must have a huge amount of tit tape so it doesn't move!

----------


## OldMike

> She's very brave in that dress! Must have a huge amount of tit tape so it doesn't move!


 :(rofl):

----------


## OldMike

Just for you Suzi.

Hallelujah (Violin & Electric Guitar) - Golden Salt

----------


## Suzi

That's fabulous! Serious extra sticky tit tape on that one!

----------


## OldMike

Pour yourself a Pink Martini and chill.

Pink Martini - Amado Mio | Live from Seattle - 2011

----------


## Suzi

I've never seen a dude in a suit and tie playing the bongos... 

That pianist is very excited!  :):

----------


## OldMike

I've gone a bit bluesy today not in real life but musically  :): 

Beth Hart - Bang Bang Boom Boom (official music video) 2012



Edit: Maybe not the blues for you purists but who cares great song  :O:

----------

Stella180 (07-01-21)

----------


## Suzi

I quite like that!  :):

----------


## OldMike

> I quite like that!


Well if you liked that then you may like this.

Beth Hart - Bad Woman Blues (Official Music Video)

----------

Stella180 (07-01-21),Suzi (07-01-21)

----------


## Stella180

She has a strong bad chick feel about her. Filled with attitude. Love it.

----------


## OldMike

Keeping with the blues theme, 'njoy

Blues: Maria Daines - That's What The Blues Is All About

----------

selena (12-01-21)

----------


## Suzi

That's epic.

----------


## OldMike

Today I've gone epic  :Rock: 

IMPERIAL AGE - The Legacy of Atlantis [Official Music Video]

----------


## Suzi

That's definitely epic!

----------


## Stella180

Well that definitely blew the cobwebs away

----------


## OldMike

Staying with the epic today.

NIGHTWISH - Ghost Love Score (OFFICIAL LIVE)

----------


## Suzi

Love a bit of Nightwish in this house.... Do you like Evanescence? I think Amy Lee's vocals could be right up your street... Try this one for starters.

----------

OldMike (12-01-21)

----------


## OldMike

Yup I'm an Evanescence fan  :Rock:  thanks for sharing Suzi.

Something from Grace Potter is today's little gem.

Grace Potter - Release (Official Music Video)

----------


## Suzi

Love that! 

How are you love?

----------


## OldMike

> Love that! 
> 
> How are you love?


I'm doin' great thanks for asking Suzi  :Panda: 

Wow love this  :(inlove): 

TEXAS BURNING with Carolyn Wonderland: "I Live Alone With Someone"

----------

Suzi (17-01-21)

----------


## OldMike

Dreaming of a Merry Widow a vision descended on a crescent moon  :O: 

Vilja aria from Lehár's The Merry Widow ǀ English National Opera



Edit: Unfortunately they don't say who the singer is.

----------

Suzi (21-01-21)

----------


## OldMike

A bit of wind parrrrp  better out than in.

Antonio Vivaldi - Concerto in E minor for Bassoon, RV 484 Ospedale della Pietà

----------

Suzi (24-01-21)

----------


## Suzi

Thank you for that Mike, beautiful x

----------


## OldMike

Some lovely guitar on this track and hot vocals too.

Danielle Nicole Band - Save Me - Don Odells Legends

----------


## Suzi

Love that Mike, thanks for sharing!

----------


## OldMike

I you're saxy and you know it raise your hands.

Ben E. King - Stand by Me | Sax Cover | Alexandra Ilieva | Thomann

----------

Stella180 (30-01-21),Suzi (30-01-21)

----------


## Paula

That was awesome, Mike, thank you

----------


## OldMike

The cello takes the centre stage with a lively piece by Haydn.

J.Haydn cello concerto C Major,  Finale - Julie Sévilla Fraysse

----------

Paula (31-01-21),Suzi (30-01-21)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Love the sound of a cello. It's an instrument I would still love to learn..... yes I know..... a girl can dream!!

----------

OldMike (30-01-21)

----------


## Suzi

Both awesome! 

SM - why don't you?

----------


## Strugglingmum

> Both awesome! 
> 
> SM - why don't you?


Too expensive to buy one!!

----------


## Suzi

Try second hand sites or free sites on FB  :):

----------

Strugglingmum (30-01-21)

----------


## Paula

Or maybe rent one?

----------


## OldMike

SMum a secondhand cello may be the way to go, or maybe hire one to see if it's your thing, in the meantime listen to this little gem by Richard Strauss.

Strauss: Romanze for cello - Leonardo Sesenna

----------

Suzi (31-01-21)

----------


## Paula

That was so beautiful, Ive just done my mindfulness to it  :): 

Ive been listening to a lot of Jacqueline du Pre while studying. She was a genius, probably the best cellist thats ever lived

----------

OldMike (01-02-21)

----------


## OldMike

> That was so beautiful, I’ve just done my mindfulness to it 
> 
> I’ve been listening to a lot of Jacqueline du Pre while studying. She was a genius, probably the best cellist that’s ever lived


Agreed Paula some may have approached but none surpassed.

Seeing birds flying past the window I thought Stool Pigeon by Kid Creole and his Coconuts but no maybe another day.

VOCES8: 'Ne Irascaris Domine' & 'Civitas Sancti Tui' by William Byrd

----------


## Suzi

Totally gorgeous.

----------


## Paula

There is a lot of horror in this world - then Mike swoops in with 10 minutes of pure beauty. Thank you, I needed that this morning

----------

OldMike (02-02-21)

----------


## Suzi

I agree!

----------

OldMike (02-02-21)

----------


## OldMike

Mike swoops in lands on a bough tosses a CD on the player.

GLORIA IN EXCELSIS DEO. Antonio Vivaldi. Director: Antonio Fauró

----------


## Suzi

I've been lucky enough to sing this when I was in choir in my secondary school! It's stunning!

----------


## OldMike

Today a piece from the The Greatest Showman, 'njoy.

This Is Me - Melvin Robert with the Gay Men's Chorus of Los Angeles

----------


## Suzi

Mike that was fab! I love the LA Gay Men's Chorus! They perform so well!

----------


## OldMike

> Mike that was fab! I love the LA Gay Men's Chorus! They perform so well!


Me too they're brilliant.

Today a video with two exceptional singers performing two pieces the first an emotional piece followed by a piece with a touch of humour.

Jaroussky, Lemieux - concert in Baden Baden - encores
Monteverdi: Pur ti miro
Sances: Lagrimosa beltà (not so serious version)

----------

Suzi (06-02-21)

----------


## OldMike

With all the things going on in the world at the moment lets have a heavenly piece by Rachmaninov.

VOCES8 prepares Rachmaninov's masterpiece, Bogoroditse Dyevo in rehearsal in London.

----------

Suzi (08-02-21)

----------


## Suzi

Mike, that's stunningly beautiful. Thank you.

----------

OldMike (09-02-21)

----------


## OldMike

Today I've delved in to the archives for a piece recorded in 1958 when I was young strippling of 11  :O: 

Maria Callas sings "Casta Diva" (Bellini: Norma, Act 1)



_WOW just_ _WOW_

----------


## Suzi

Such a beautiful voice. Thank you for sharing.

----------


## OldMike

A notification for this video popped up on my desktop so thought I'd share.

Mariage d'Amour performed by Lola Astanova and written by Paul de Senneville.

----------

Suzi (10-02-21)

----------


## OldMike

A classic.

Skylar Grey - Stand By Me (Official)

----------

Suzi (14-02-21)

----------


## OldMike

I thought I'd have few guitar licks today, 'njoy.

HALLELUJAH - guitar inspiration from the most beautiful song by RockMilady (official video)



Boy I needed that  :Rock:   :(party):

----------

Suzi (15-02-21)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Love it Mike. Thank you.  :(bear):

----------

OldMike (16-02-21)

----------


## OldMike

With a name like Salome how could I not listen.

Salomé Leclerc - Tourne encore

----------

Stella180 (17-02-21),Suzi (17-02-21)

----------


## OldMike

It was once said I was a bit of a love machine or was a right dick can't recall  :(rofl): 

Love Machine - The Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain

----------

Stella180 (17-02-21),Suzi (17-02-21)

----------


## OldMike

Don't try this at home.

The Devil's Daughters - Baddest Girls In Town

----------


## Stella180

Wasn’t so fussed about the song but the bird on the blue bike got skills and the bronze bike at the end that was crazy balance.

----------

OldMike (20-02-21)

----------


## Suzi

I quite liked it! Thanks Mike!

----------

OldMike (20-02-21)

----------


## OldMike

Today I'm going for the mellow cello and seeing as my hair is rather long and I have a toned muscular body it has been said I resemble Samson  :(rofl): 

Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila, Op. 47, R. 288 / Act 2 - "Mon coeur s'ouvre à ta voix" ("My heart opens to your voice" {thx Google Translate}).

----------

Suzi (22-02-21)

----------


## Paula

Truly beautiful, Mike, thank you

----------


## OldMike

This is specially for you Suzi.

You've Got a Friend in Me: bassoon quartet + piano

----------

Flo (27-02-21),Strugglingmum (26-02-21),Suzi (26-02-21)

----------


## Suzi

Thank you so much! Fabulous!

----------


## OldMike

Pour yourself a gin or whatever is your tipple mine is a Pink Martini.

Watch out for the thrusting trombone.

Pink Martini - Donde estas, Yolanda? (Where are you, Yolanda?) | Live from Portland - 2005

----------


## Suzi

That was a definite bit of fun!  :):

----------


## OldMike

What a strange instrument the harp-guitar is, Suzi maybe making and playing one could be Marc's next project  :O: 

The Water is Wide - Harp Guitar Orchestra

----------

Suzi (01-03-21)

----------


## OldMike

I fancy a bit of foot tapping boogie for today.

Ladyva - Foot Pedal Boogie

----------


## Suzi

Love that and a beautiful piano too!

----------


## OldMike

One for you Uke players out there.

Ukulele virtuoso Taimane performs "Led Zeppelin Meets Beethoven"

----------


## Stella180

That was a bit wierd but the girls definitely got bags of talent.

----------


## Suzi

She's definitely talented!  :):

----------


## OldMike

Colour me impressed.

Jay Howie - All Along The Watchtower (cover)

----------


## Suzi

We really love that one. Thanks Mike!

----------


## Stella180

Wow! That was cool.

----------


## OldMike

A piece of Mozart originally for piano (piano sonata 11, 3rd movement Rondo Alla Turca) played on an unusual guitar wowzers  :O: 

Wolfgang A. Mozart - Rondo Alla Turca on a 10 string Guitar | Marina's Decacorde | Marina Krupkina

----------


## Stella180

Wow! That sounds pretty cool.

----------


## Suzi

That is cool...

----------


## Paula

That was incredible! You always open my eyes to music Id never known about - awesome guitar!

----------


## OldMike

Just for the hairstyles  :O: 

Nuit de la Voix 2017 : La Traviata

----------


## Suzi

Those costumes are amazing! (And reminiscent of those from SIX! which I'll share below... )

----------

OldMike (12-03-21)

----------


## Stella180

That wasn’t exactly a great performance Suzi. Sounded like the Little Mix without auto tune.

----------


## Suzi

Lol, I didn't say it was good lol

----------


## OldMike

This made me laugh, a bit of bad language but hey ho we're all adults  :O: 

AronChupa & Little Sis Nora – Hole in the Roof (Official Music Video)

----------

Suzi (15-03-21)

----------


## Stella180

Well that was weird af but kinda catchy.

----------


## OldMike

Gabriels Oboe music of exquisite beauty from Ennio Morricone

Mari Samuelsen & Sylvia Schwartz - Morricone: Nella Fantasia

----------

Suzi (16-03-21)

----------


## OldMike

One question "Have you ever seen the rain?"

Have You Ever Seen The Rain - CCR - Cover by Emily Linge (with Simon Tomkins sharing his awesome guitar skills)

----------


## Suzi

I have to admit to being nervous as I've seen so many really awful covers of this, but I didn't hate this one!

----------


## Stella180

I quite liked that

----------


## OldMike

Ever heard of a bandura? Well here is one.

DESPACITO - Luis Fonsi ft. Daddy Yankee | Ukrainian cover | Bandura and Accordion Version by B&B Project.

----------


## Suzi

That's so cool! Never heard one of those instruments before, but that was so fabulous!

----------


## OldMike

I fancied a bit of twanging banjo this very day.

The Dead South - Broken Cowboy - 1/9/2020 - Paste Studio NYC - New York, NY

----------

Suzi (20-03-21)

----------


## OldMike

A typical day at the laundromat  :O: 

Ways and Means Official Video - Rev. Peyton's Big Damn Band

----------

Suzi (21-03-21)

----------


## OldMike

I've a mega offering today a 45 minute virtual concert, 'njoy.

GMCLA The California Sound

----------

Suzi (22-03-21)

----------


## Suzi

I'm going to put this on whilst I'm cooking later! Thanks Mike!

----------


## OldMike

For all you out there called Joseph.

GYPSY JAZZ - HOT CLUB DU NAX - Joseph Joseph
(Jazz Singer Isobel Cope on Vocals, Jazz Guitarists Arian Kindl and Lukas Bamesreiter, Double Bass Player Flo Hupfauf and Violinist Tomas Novak.)

----------

Suzi (26-03-21)

----------


## Suzi

That was cool!

----------


## OldMike

Some guitar pickin' fun for your delectation.

SON OF A WITCH” | DARK SWAMP BLUES on the Dobro Duolian Resonator Guitar - Justin Johnson

----------

Suzi (27-03-21)

----------


## OldMike

Steel drum day! really? nope just made it it up  :(giggle): 

Steel Drum - UB40 Red Red Wine by Dano's Island Sounds

----------

Suzi (29-03-21)

----------


## Stella180

I love steel drums. So light but with a fun happy vibe.

----------


## OldMike

Yup steel drums have a joyful sound.

I find this hauntingly beautiful  :(inlove): 

The Webb Sisters - If It Be Your Will (Live in London) ft. Leonard Cohen

----------

Suzi (30-03-21)

----------


## OldMike

Something new I came across today.

On Your Own - Julia Westlin (Official Video)

----------


## Suzi

I really like that! Thanks Mike!

----------


## OldMike

Don your lei and enjoy some Hawaiian music.

Bobby Moderow - Hawaiian Medley: Maui Waltz/Sanoe (HiSessions.com Acoustic Live!)

----------


## Suzi

Always up for some tropical magic! Thanks Mike!

----------


## OldMike

Barox rox (ignore him he's a fool  :(giggle):  )

J.S. Bach - Lobet Gott in seinen Reichen BWV 11 | Collegium Vocale Gent



I'm sure there's a viola da gamba in there somewhere  :O: 

Edit: Oops it will only let you view on YouTube be there or be square.

----------

Suzi (08-04-21)

----------


## OldMike

An oldie but goody is today's offering and this young lady can certainly belt it out.

Amira Willighagen ~ Live in Concert ~ Amazing Grace

----------


## Suzi

She's fab, but I'll never be a fan of the bagpipes I'm afraid!  :(rofl):

----------


## Stella180

Those are some seriously big sounds coming out a lass so small.

----------


## OldMike

> She's fab, but I'll never be a fan of the bagpipes I'm afraid!


Me too when I heard the bagpipes at the start I thought oh noooo but when she started to sing I though yeehaw.

Speaking of sheep I thought baaaa time we had a song 'bout sheep.

Gin Wigmore - Black Sheep (Official Video)

----------


## OldMike

I fancy a threesome how 'bout you  :O:  so here ya go a trio for your delight.

Trio Jenlis - J.L. Dussek, Trio sonata for harp, violin and cello
Harp, Héloïse de Jenlis
Violin, Mathilde de Jenlis
Cello, Axel de Jenlis

----------

Suzi (11-04-21)

----------


## OldMike

I stole this from Suzi's FB post, bad me  :(giggle): 

Rag’n’Bone Man & P!nk – Anywhere Away From Here (Official Video)

----------

Stella180 (12-04-21),Suzi (12-04-21)

----------


## OldMike

Today I'm going up country.

Pistol Annies - Hell On Heels 2011

----------


## OldMike

Time for some Led Zep.

WHEN THE LEVEE BREAKS by Led Zeppelin • Fingerstyle Slide Guitar Version • Justin Johnson

----------

Paula (16-04-21),Stella180 (16-04-21),Suzi (16-04-21)

----------


## OldMike

This piece took the music for the movie Top Gun as inspiration and as a certain Boss Lady would say "Just call me goose"  :O: 

Top Gun Variations for cello (2012) - Sebastian Diezig - live in concert

----------


## Suzi

I loved that! Thank you Mike!

----------


## Stella180

That was pretty cool

----------


## OldMike

Don't fret Mike is here  :O: 

Justin Johnson - NEW ORLEANS HEAVY SWAMP BLUES ON FRETLESS 6-STRING

----------

Suzi (25-04-21)

----------


## OldMike

Lets go baroque.

Giovanni Zamboni CECCONA Anna Kowalska - liuto attiorbato

----------

Suzi (26-04-21)

----------


## OldMike

I heard this as the sound track for a beer ad on TV so tracked it down.

"Another Way of Living". Estrella Damm 2021. Original Soundtrack.



Disclaimer: Other beers and non-alcoholic beverages are available  :O:

----------

Stella180 (01-05-21)

----------


## Suzi

Not only was the music stunning, but that video was heartbreaking and uplifting all in one. Thank you Mike. Loved it.

----------


## OldMike

You don't need wings to fly.

The SteelDrivers - Long Way Down

----------


## Suzi

Is it wrong that I want to go and paddle in that stream too?

----------


## Stella180

That’s a lot of strings.

----------


## OldMike

Blue sky out the window (for how long!?) got me thinking  :(think): 

The Nortons - Married to the Blues

----------

Suzi (07-05-21)

----------


## OldMike

Twangs for the memory.

Valeria Galimova - Classical Guitar Concert | Bach, Barrios & Kiselev




00:00​ Valeria Galimova plays Andante from BWV 1003 by Johann Sebastian Bach on a 2017 Sebastian Stenzel
02:49​ Valeria Galimova plays Allegro from BWV 1003 by Johann Sebastian Bach on a 2021 Thomas Dauge
06:04​ Valeria Galimova plays Prelude in C minor by Augustin Barrios on a 2016 Daniel Füzesi
08:40​ Valeria Galimova plays The Birch Tree in the Field by O. Kiselev on a 2015 Jean-Noël Rohé

----------

selena (09-05-21),Suzi (08-05-21)

----------


## OldMike

In celebration of my little dahlia seedling poking their heads above the compost I give you for one day only Petite Dahlia  :O: 

The Hot Sardines - Petite Fleur

----------


## Suzi

Very sexy for a Monday Mike!

----------


## OldMike

Let's have a string quartet for Tuesday.

Dvořák - "American" Quartet - II. Lento. Amphion String Quartet



My favourite movement of all the Dvorak string quartets  :(inlove):

----------

Suzi (11-05-21)

----------


## Suzi

So beautiful. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## OldMike

> So beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


Suzi I think the piece is commonly called the "American" string quartet.

Today's piece has a gentle beauty to it.

Alison Krauss - When You Say Nothing At All

----------


## Suzi

I love that song so much. Thank you for such a beautiful song for today...

----------


## OldMike

I was up at silly o'clock this morning misheard the time on the radio  :O:  so sat at my PC selecting my daily music video and came up with this gem.

Always Remember Us This Way @Lady Gaga | Alto Saxophone cover by @Felicity saxophonist

----------


## Stella180

I love the sax.

----------


## Suzi

Me too, and she's gorgeous! Also a fantastic cover of a fantastic song!

----------


## OldMike

Steel yourself for a tune from way back when.

Doug Beaumier - Ghost Riders in the Sky - pedal steel guitar

----------

Stella180 (14-05-21)

----------


## Suzi

That's very cool!

----------


## OldMike

> That's very cool!


I thought so too there's something about lap steel and pedal steel guitars that floats my boat.

----------

Suzi (14-05-21)

----------


## Suzi

You should get something like that! You have the most awesome love and taste in music that you should think about learning something....

----------


## OldMike

@Suzi when it comes to singing or playing musical instruments I've always been a bit inept  :(mm): 

Something classical with a twist is today's offering.

MOZART ON BANJO GUITAR (Eine Kleine Nachtmusik/Serenade in G) - Luca Stricagnoli

----------

Suzi (16-05-21)

----------


## Suzi

That's so cool!

What have you tried playing Mike?

----------


## Stella180

Im rubbish at instruments too but I have tried keyboard and guitar. Im still useless but learning was fun.

----------


## OldMike

Let's head to exotic climes.

Loreena McKennit - Marrakesh Night Market

----------


## Suzi

Very Moroccan and full of promise!

----------


## OldMike

Just turned the radio off and there is silence so time to change that  :(nod): 

The Sound Of Silence by Wuauquikuna | Panflute | Toyos

----------


## Stella180

I felt like I should’ve been walking around shopping centre listening to that.

----------


## Suzi

Very restful!

----------


## OldMike

I think we all pray for lasting peace in the middle east which brought to mind one of my grannies' favourites we used to listen to it on an old crackling 78 on grannies' radiogram, takes me back nearly 70 years.

The Holy City - Stanford Olsen and the Mormon Tabernacle Choir

----------

Strugglingmum (22-05-21)

----------


## Stella180

It horrible what’s happening over there but this war goes back so long and it doesn’t look like ending anytime soon. So many lives lost and destroyed over a piece of land. So pointless and so sad.

----------


## Suzi

I haven't heard that for years! Thanks Mike!

----------


## OldMike

Time for some Schubert

Schubert, Trio No. 2, Op. 100, Andante con moto | Ambroise Aubrun, Maëlle Vilbert, Julien Hanck

----------

Stella180 (23-05-21)

----------


## Suzi

Very beautiful!

----------


## OldMike

I'm hankerin' for some cello.

Camille Thomas  Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore: Una furtiva lagrima (at Le Musée des Arts Décoratifs)

----------


## Suzi

So beautiful!

----------


## Paula

Made me cry a little  :):

----------


## OldMike

Time to sing-along.

"Teach Your Children" Kathy Mattea, Alison Krauss,& Suzy Boggus 1995

----------


## Suzi

Love it!

----------


## OldMike

Bring on the cello.

LUKA SULIC - Someone You Loved ( Lewis Capaldi)

----------

Paula (26-05-21),Suzi (26-05-21)

----------


## Suzi

Wow, that was stunning!

----------


## OldMike

For all you gardeners out there a new use for a gardening tool.

Justin Johnson - Crankin' It Up on the ULTIMATE 3-String Shovel Guitar!

----------


## Suzi

That's really cool with a great tone!

----------


## OldMike

Hoping for blue skies  :O: 

Maria Daines - Headed For The Blues

----------

Suzi (28-05-21)

----------


## OldMike

Imagine, just imagine.

LUKA SULIC - Imagine (John Lennon)



Were you singing along? I was  :):

----------


## Suzi

I had this playing a couple of days ago! So beautiful!

----------


## OldMike

Blue skies are made for the blues, what does he mean no idea the guy's a fool, enough of the wittering here is Danielle.

Danielle Nicole - Cry No More (Official Music Video)

----------


## Suzi

I really enjoyed that!  :):  Thanks Mike!

----------

OldMike (05-06-21)

----------


## OldMike

A typical day at Mike's Towers  :O: 

Lady Gaga - Born This Way (Live from A Very Gaga Thanksgiving)

----------

Paula (07-06-21)

----------


## Suzi

Love, love, love this track!

----------


## OldMike

> Love, love, love this track!


Me too can't beat a bit of Lady Gaga to get you going in the morning.

----------

Suzi (07-06-21)

----------


## OldMike

I hear the angels singing or is it the byrds.

VOCES8: 'Ne Irascaris Domine' & 'Civitas Sancti Tui' by William Byrd

----------


## Suzi

So beautiful and classy. Thank you so much.

----------


## OldMike

Where's the sun is he sleeping?

NIGHTWISH. SLEEPING SUN. ( FLOOR JANSEN ) - 2016

----------

Suzi (12-06-21)

----------


## OldMike

Some mellow cello and my fav modern composer.

2CELLOS - Benedictus (by Karl Jenkins) [LIVE at Arena Zagreb]

----------

Paula (13-06-21),Suzi (13-06-21)

----------


## Suzi

I LOVE Karl Jenkins too! Adiemus is AMAZING too!

----------


## OldMike

Time for some calming music.

Kristina Cooper-"Emanuel"

----------


## Suzi

That's beautiful!

----------


## OldMike

I was going to post a "Yes" but the video was confusing and gross at times so let's have some BGKO instead.

Nane Tsokha Fuli Tschai - Barcelona Gipsy balKan Orchestra - Palau de la Música - Barcelona (03/21)

----------

Suzi (19-06-21)

----------


## OldMike

Seeing as we have 10 digits (fingers and thumbs) it seems a waste to play a 6 string guitar so I give you the decacorde.

Turkish March (Mozart piano sonata No. 11) on 10 string guitar - Marina Krupkina (live playthrough)



Edit: The observant of you will note I have played this piece before but this is a later live version  :O:

----------

Suzi (20-06-21)

----------


## Suzi

That's fab!

----------


## OldMike

Lets get symphonic.

Recorded all over the world and edited in Trollhättan, Sweden, during spring 2021

Fear Of The Dark (Symphony Pandemic Iron Maiden Cover)

----------


## Stella180

That was really cool

----------


## Suzi

Very cool!  :):

----------


## OldMike

First the blurb.
_
Joan Jett, who is called the queen of rock, is one of my greatest female idols because of her unique personality, fantastic talent, stamina and fascinating performance.I have made the cover of her song  I Hate Myself For Loving You  as a sign of my admiration and respect. My sister accompanies on the bass guitar. I hope you will like it!_
RockMilady - I Hate Myself For Loving You ( a Joan Jett cover) [Official Cover Video]

----------

Suzi (26-06-21)

----------


## OldMike

Time for some guitar shredding was attracted by the title Rusalka thinking it was Dvorak but it ain't watched it all the way though thinking it was a girl playing but nope it is a guy.

HIZAKI - 「Rusalka」MV

----------


## Suzi

I thought that they were female too! 
They certainly have great guitar skills!

----------


## OldMike

Time for a good ol' sing-along.

Neil Diamond - Sweet Caroline (Live At The Greek Theatre / 2012)

----------

Stella180 (02-07-21)

----------


## Paula

Fantastic song!

----------

Stella180 (02-07-21)

----------


## Stella180

They well be singing this on the Wembley terraces again in the semifinals if England get past Ukraine at the weekend.

----------


## Suzi

Fabulous!

----------


## OldMike

Name something that William Byrd did other than compose?

Obviously he made custard  :^):   :(rofl):  get it? nope! I'll get my hat and coat  :O: 

VE VERUM CORPUS - William Byrd / THE TALLIS SCHOLARS

----------

Suzi (09-07-21)

----------


## Suzi

Totally beautiful, thank you lovely.

----------


## OldMike

A classic Who song with a 1000 rockers.

Won't Get Fooled Again - The Who / Rockin'1000 at Milano-Linate

----------

Stella180 (05-08-21),Suzi (13-07-21)

----------


## OldMike

Time for another of my music picks  :): 

Beethoven《Andante Con Variazioni in D major WoO 44b》Liuqin - Zihan Chen

----------

Suzi (05-08-21)

----------


## OldMike

Lets have a songbird.

Caro Emerald Live - A Night Like This @ Sziget 2012

----------

Paula (10-08-21),Suzi (10-08-21)

----------


## OldMike

Taa Daa for the first time ever a new Olympic event  :O: 

SKATEBOARD SLIDE GUITAR! | Justin Johnson

----------

Stella180 (29-08-21)

----------


## Suzi

Now THAT was something I did NOT expect this morning! Had to look and he's done other stuff making guitars out of oil cans, spades etc!

----------


## OldMike

I just fancy a burst on the old theorbo this is short and sweet for those in a hurry.

Bruno de Sa Nunes  male soprano (never knew there was such a thing).
Sfere, fermate - Sigismondo dIndia - L'Arpeggiata (Christina Pluhar) 4K



Click the link on the video as remote display disabled  :O:

----------


## Suzi

What an incredible voice! Thanks Mike, loved that!

----------


## OldMike

Today I'm goin' up country.

Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Catfish John

----------

Stella180 (21-08-21),Suzi (21-08-21)

----------


## OldMike

Superb  :Rock: 

Maria Daines ~ I'm On To You

----------


## Suzi

She's got a real Tina Turner ind of vibe to her voice...

----------


## Stella180

Yeah a little bit a guess.

----------


## OldMike

This made me smile  :): 

Отава Ё - Тимоня (Otava Yo - Timonia)

----------


## Suzi

That was so bizarre!

----------


## OldMike

Time for another video.

2CELLOS - Sweet Child O' Mine [OFFICIAL VIDEO]



 :Rock:

----------

Suzi (17-09-21)

----------


## Paula

Oh Mike, you really know how to treat a girl  :O:

----------

OldMike (19-09-21)

----------


## OldMike

> Oh Mike, you really know how to treat a girl


I aim to please  :O: 

This tune takes me back to my youth, 'njoy.

Ghost Riders in the Sky - Southern Raised (bass singer cover)

----------

Stella180 (22-09-21),Suzi (22-09-21)

----------


## Suzi

Great choice Mike!  :):

----------


## OldMike

Time for a sing along, you know you want to  :O: 

40 FINGERS - Mamma Mia - ABBA (Official Video)

----------


## Suzi

Epic! I've missed you gorgeous man!

----------


## OldMike

Nostalgia time  :Rock: 

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Have You Ever Seen The Rain (Official)

----------


## Suzi

I LOVE that tune!

----------


## OldMike

Let's have something upbeat.

Trombone - AronChupa & Little Sis Nora | OFFICIAL VIDEO

----------

Suzi (17-10-21)

----------


## OldMike

One of my fave tunes given the choir treatment.

Nothing else matters (Metallica) - Psycho-Chor der Uni Jena

----------

Stella180 (20-10-21),Suzi (20-10-21)

----------


## Stella180

Best rock ballad EVER

----------


## OldMike

This popped up today so thought I'd share.

Pentatonix - "The Prayer" - OFFICIAL VIDEO

----------

Suzi (06-11-21)

----------


## OldMike

Something new and original.

Golden Salt - The Fortress [OFFICIAL VIDEO]

----------


## Suzi

I really enjoyed that Mike! Thank you for sharing! I've missed your music choices!

----------


## OldMike

I'm sure The Doors recorded this a lonnnnggggg time ago.

Watch out for the flying banjo else you might become an alien abductee  :(giggle): 

The Dead South - People Are Strange [Official Music Video]

----------


## Suzi

That's certainly "different!"

----------


## OldMike

Time for some relaxing music.

F. Schubert: Ständchen (Schwanengesang) - Valérie Milot, harp

----------

Suzi (16-12-21)

----------


## Suzi

Beautiful! Thank you for sharing!

----------


## OldMike

Time for something to get you moving after all that turkey.

Sing-along you know you want to  :O: 

Rebel Rebel - Rockin'1000 That's Live Official

----------

Suzi (27-12-21)

----------


## Suzi

Nice choice! Thanks Mike!

----------


## Suzi

Yo Mike! Hiya love, how are you doing? I've missed you! 
Any news on lunch club etc? How is your beautiful garden? Your Sis?

----------


## OldMike

Hi Suzi garden is a wet/frosty/slippy mess at the moment so not much fun pottering about out there though the gales at the end of last year cleared the leaves away not sure where they went but it is best I share them with the neighbours I can't have all the fun using a rake and leaf blower  :(giggle): .

Sis and bro in law phoned me this very morning and they are in York bro in law surprised sis and they went off to York for a few days to celebrate their wedding anniversary which 25+ years not sure exactly but couple of years ago they celebrated 25 years.

Nothing doing bridge wise.

Lunch club Ray from the club had covid and the person who is running it had covid plus the central heating in the hall still hasn't been done thought it was 8 weeks but apparently it is twelve weeks and should've been finished in mid Jan but apparently won't be finished until at least mid Feb.

----------

Suzi (18-01-22)

----------


## OldMike

Time to make a drink guess what  :O: 

It Started with a Kiss · Hot Chocolate

----------

Suzi (18-01-22)

----------


## Stella180

Someone once tried to tell me that Hot Chocolate were a one hit wonder. I had to put them straight on that.

----------


## Suzi

> Hi Suzi garden is a wet/frosty/slippy mess at the moment so not much fun pottering about out there though the gales at the end of last year cleared the leaves away not sure where they went but it is best I share them with the neighbours I can't have all the fun using a rake and leaf blower .


Hope you're being careful out there! I can imagine you being a very helpful citizen and offering to leaf blow the whole street!




> Sis and bro in law phoned me this very morning and they are in York bro in law surprised sis and they went off to York for a few days to celebrate their wedding anniversary which 25+ years not sure exactly but couple of years ago they celebrated 25 years.


Wow! That's an amazing surprise! I bet they're having a wonderful time! They do like to travel and see the world. Have you never been tempted? 




> Nothing doing bridge wise.
> 
> Lunch club Ray from the club had covid and the person who is running it had covid plus the central heating in the hall still hasn't been done thought it was 8 weeks but apparently it is twelve weeks and should've been finished in mid Jan but apparently won't be finished until at least mid Feb.


That's a pita about bridge and lunch club. Hope those with covid get better soon. Hopefully it'll all be up and running soon enough... 
So, what are you doing to pass the time? It's a bit nippy to be outside all the time?

----------


## OldMike

Pour yourself a Pink Martini.

And Then You're Gone - Pink Martini ft. Storm Large | Portland, Oregon 2020

----------

Paula (24-01-22),Suzi (24-01-22)

----------


## OldMike

Heard this on the radio (yep people still listen to the old steam radio  :O:  )

The King's March & Prince Eugene's March (Jeremiah Clarke) - London Symphony Brass

----------


## Suzi

Beautiful and rousing! Thanks for sharing!

----------


## OldMike

Time for some baroque 'cos baroque rox

*Note: I sing like Valer Sabadus  the counter-tenor when my underoos are too tight  :(giggle): 

La Tarantella - Cristoforo Caresana - L'Arpeggiata - Christina Pluhar (direction) 4K

----------

Suzi (02-02-22)

----------


## Suzi

That was fab!

----------


## OldMike

Well dust my broom time for some cleaning  :O: 

The Spikedrivers play I Believe I'll Dust My Broom

----------


## Suzi

I love your music choices! I never know what I'm going to be listening to! I love the eclecticness!  :):  Thank you Mike, loved this one!

----------


## OldMike

Let's go on a safari who said sofari sogoodi  :(nerd): 

OTTA-orchestra "Royal Safary"(Full HD&HiFi audio)

----------

Suzi (08-02-22)

----------


## OldMike

_WOW just WOW_

Beth Hart - Your Heart Is As Black As Night (Live At The Royal Albert Hall)

----------

Stella180 (10-02-22),Suzi (10-02-22)

----------


## OldMike

Last ride of the day who could wish for better, not I.

NIGHTWISH - Last Ride of the Day (LIVE AT MASTERS OF ROCK)

----------

Paula (14-02-22),Suzi (15-02-22)

----------


## OldMike

I'm searching for a cuddly wife  :O: 

The Magic Flute: "A cuddly wife" -- Nathan Gunn (Met Opera)

----------

Paula (16-02-22),Suzi (16-02-22)

----------


## OldMike

Some power blues ohhhhhh yeahhhhh.

Maria Daines - Ain't You The Man & The Lucky

----------

Suzi (21-02-22)

----------


## OldMike

Apparently it is going to be windy again so on that note let one go paarrrrpppp ah that's better.

Let One Go

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  Good choice Mike!

----------


## OldMike

Nostalgia time.

The Pointer Sisters: Fire - Live on Midnight Special 1979

----------

Stella180 (01-03-22),Suzi (01-03-22)

----------


## Suzi

I haven't heard that song in such a long time! Thank you for sharing!

----------


## OldMike

I'm sure there's a bit of Paganini in there towards the end or is it just me.

Golden Salt - Thunderstruck Golden Medley [OFFICIAL VIDEO]

----------

Suzi (31-03-22)

----------


## OldMike

You know you want to, you'll be doing the actions all day  :O: 

Damian - The Time Warp

----------

Suzi (31-03-22)

----------


## OldMike

[OFFICIAL VIDEO] Killing Me Softly - Citizen Queen

----------

Suzi (17-04-22)

----------


## OldMike

Oogie  woogie boogie  :): 

Boogie Woogie Stomp by three talented Ladies ( Ladyva , Jojo Carpenter and Marie de Boysson)

----------

Suzi (02-05-22)

----------


## OldMike

Nothing like a bit of heavy rock to clear out the ear wax  :(giggle): 

Strange Kind of Women - Perfect Strangers - live at La Grande Ourse Concert Hall

----------

Suzi (03-05-22)

----------


## OldMike

Time for another of my picks.

Joss Stone - I Put A Spell On You - Suíça 2021

----------

Paula (17-05-22),Suzi (17-05-22)

----------


## OldMike

Lets have some guitar.

Orianthi - According To You (Official Video)

----------

Suzi (19-05-22)

----------


## OldMike

Let's rock  :Rock: 

Delain ft. Marco Hietala - The Gathering - Masters of Rock 2017 DVD

----------


## OldMike

Strange things you can do with bamboo.

Mozart's Turkish March in Bamboo

----------


## Suzi

I've never heard it like that! It's fabulous! Thank you!

----------


## OldMike

Let's have some mellow cello.

Lewis Capaldi - Someone You Loved (Cello Cover) - Vesislava Todorova

----------


## Paula

Much better than the original!

----------


## Suzi

Beautiful and I love the original..

----------


## Stella180

Gorgeous

----------


## OldMike

There's a storm a brewin'.

OTYKEN - STORM (Official Music Video)

----------


## Suzi

That's certainly different!  :):

----------


## OldMike

Time for some good vibes.

Rachel Bradshaw featuring Jamey Johnson - "If I Needed You" (Official Music Video)

----------


## OldMike

As we are approaching the autumnal equinox in a month's time September 23rd it's time for a piece new to me.

Oliver Davis - Equinox: II

----------


## Suzi

Hey Mike! Lovely to see you! 

That's beautiful, thank you for sharing!

----------

OldMike (15-10-22)

----------


## OldMike

I feel like jammin' so get it on.

"Soul of a Man" Blind Willie Johnson Swamp Blues Cover by Justin Johnson

----------

Paula (15-10-22),Suzi (15-10-22)

----------


## OldMike

Do you feel saxy?

will Always Love You - Sax Cover

----------

Suzi (11-12-22)

----------

